# Athens, Greece



## christos-greece

Thanks a lot folks :cheers: ^^


----------



## christos-greece

Today pics...
around Ymettou ave:


----------



## christos-greece

Amalias & Vouliagmenis avenues:



























Syggrou ave:


----------



## Taller Better

You seem to know every square inch of the islands!! You could be a tour guide for tourists like us!


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> You seem to know every square inch of the islands!! You could be a tour guide for tourists like us!


Why not


----------



## christos-greece

A recently restored neoclassical building:









Historical center of Athens again:


----------



## christos-greece

Ermou paved street:


















Streets crossing Ermou:


















A little square:









Near Metropole church's offices:


----------



## christos-greece

*Plaka*


----------



## christos-greece

*Plaka continue...*


----------



## Giorgio

Excellent pictures!
Plaka is just amazing isn't it? One of my favourite historic areas in Europe!


----------



## christos-greece

Plaka is great  ^^


----------



## christos-greece

Some


----------



## christos-greece

Some pics from Athens city center:


----------



## christos-greece

Athens-Lamia Highway (from Kifissia to Athens):


























Attiki odos intersection:









(N. Filadelphia):


----------



## neorion

Giorgio said:


> Excellent pictures!
> Plaka is just amazing isn't it? One of my favourite historic areas in Europe!


 So how many 'historic areas' of Europe have you seen Giorgio?


----------



## christos-greece

Continue:
(Athens)



































































































Looking to Aigaleo...


















The first IKEA in Athens


















Aigaleo, Nikaia e.t.c.


----------



## christos-greece

Petrou Ralli str., Nikaia area:


----------



## christos-greece

Ag. Ioannis Renti (St. John - Renti):



























Entering Moschato:









Moschato area:


----------



## christos-greece

Continue:


----------



## christos-greece

Davaki str., Kallithea:













































Davaki and S. Venizelou (Thiseos) ave:









S. Venizelou (Thiseos) ave:

















































































Kallirois ave:


----------



## christos-greece

double-post


----------



## christos-greece

Near Metro station Evaggelismos:


















Hilton Hotel:























































Dromeas (Runner) statue:


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## Benonie

Nice thread. What a tour! This way were getting to know the entire city!


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks  ^^


----------



## christos-greece

Continue (in same area ^^^^):


----------



## christos-greece

Hilton Hotel again:














































National Art gallery:


----------



## christos-greece

Continue...:


















Museum of army:


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## JAVICUENCA

Lovely city. It has a special light and a special place surrounded by mountains. Great Pix, thank you.


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Grande Bretania:


















Greek Parliaments:


















Syntagma square:


----------



## rick123

Nice! As always!


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks rick


----------



## Taller Better

Tell us about some of your favourite traditional Greek foods!


----------



## rick123

Taller said:


> Tell us about some of your favourite traditional Greek foods!


My favourite (probably a fav for all of us):

*GREEK SALAD*









*GYROS (pita)*









*MOUSAKA*









+

*SOUVLAKI*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The question probably is for me, so:
*Greek salad*:








http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn288/MichelleStrachan/greek-salad.jpg

*Souvlaki*:








http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa69/ellytza/everything/43bd0a24.jpg

*potatoes fries, tzatziki and others...*


----------



## christos-greece

Now let's continue...
Monastiraki area:


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece

Around Athens...:


----------



## christos-greece

*Pireaus*

G. Lambraki str.:




































Pasalimani - Zeas port:


----------



## christos-greece

*Zeas port, Pireaus*


----------



## alitezar

Lovely Athens Pix. Athens has always been my favorite city


----------



## alitezar

Monastraki area is so nice.



christos-greece said:


> ^^ The question probably is for me, so:
> *Greek salad*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn288/MichelleStrachan/greek-salad.jpg
> 
> *Souvlaki*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa69/ellytza/everything/43bd0a24.jpg
> 
> *potatoes fries, tzatziki and others...*


I love Greek Salad


----------



## Svartmetall

Such a dense, chaotic and organic city. This is an excellent thread and a pat on the back for all who contributed.

Oh and... MOAR!


----------



## madridhere

Lovely Athens, where the roots of Europe are.


----------



## rick123




----------



## christos-greece

Some night shots from Pireaus:




























Around Athens again:


----------



## christos-greece

Continue:


----------



## christos-greece

V_a_this square:


















3rd Septembriou str. (near Omonoia):









Patision str. (near Omonoia too):









Akadimias str.:


----------



## lefteris-3

the real athens...:shifty:


----------



## lunarCarpet

Nice waterfront. I like the style of those low rise buildings


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece

Around Kotzia square:


















Athens city-hall:









Flowers exhibition in Kotzia square:


----------



## christos-greece

Sofokleous str.:


















on Athinas str.:
































































Pireaus str. (announced Pire_ό_s):


----------



## christos-greece

Later on afternoon
Kallirois str.:


----------



## christos-greece

Syggrou ave:













































Onassis Home of Letters and Fine Arts, U/C:


----------



## christos-greece

Continue on Syggrou ave:




































Looking to Kallirois ave:









Syggrou ave:


----------



## Kuvvaci

I love this city and I'll always love.

with its beautiful sides, with its ugly sides....


btw, Greek slad is the best salad in the world. Here in Turkey, restaurants try to make "Greek Salad", but it's not the original, our restaurants can't achieve properly. But I learned and I make original Greek salad


----------



## Taller Better

The colder it gets here, the more I will look forward to seeing pictures of sunny Greece!


----------



## Benonie

Athens will have no more secrets after Christos-Greece's thread. 
Kotzia Square seems a nice place to cool down in the late aftrenoon.


----------



## christos-greece

^^


----------



## christos-greece

Around Syggrou ave:



























Kallirois ave:


















Syggrou (looking to Athens center...):









Small park:


----------



## christos-greece

Pagkrati area:


----------



## christos-greece

Open bazaar in Filolaou str. (one of the most central roads in the area)



























continue in Filolaou str.:


----------



## ww_lodz

These narrow streets, lovely 
I enter Athens on my must-see list :cheers:


----------



## madridhere

Athens, so much life in its streets...Sun, people, shops...lovely. One desires to walk along those streets. Thanks, Christos!


----------



## Taller Better

So much sun.. that seems to be one of the nicest things about it!


----------



## Olympios

Taller said:


> The colder it gets here, the more I will look forward to seeing pictures of sunny Greece!


Oh come on, having 27oC after the middle of October makes be mad! I want rains and snow, NOW.


----------



## Kuvvaci

christos-greece parakalo , take and send more pix!


----------



## christos-greece

Kuvvaci said:


> christos-greece parakalo , take and send more pix!


Of course :cheers: and i 'll try to have some pics in Tavros area and this hotel in Monastiraki



Taller said:


> So much sun.. that seems to be one of the nicest things about it!


Sun in Greece is very nice indeed, but sometimes winter is very strong...


----------



## christos-greece

Some from Pagkrati area:


















Athens National gardens:


















Zappeio:


----------



## christos-greece

Around Vas. Amalias (Queen Amalia) ave:


----------



## christos-greece

Makrygianni paved street (not for cars btw):



























Amalias ave again:



























Syggrou ave:









Area of new Acropoli museum:


















New Acropoli museum:













































How many pigeons, are here? :lol:


----------



## Kuvvaci

christos-greece said:


> Of course :cheers: and i 'll try to have some pics in Tavros area and this hotel in Monastiraki


thank you very much. I appreciate


----------



## christos-greece

In Athens sometimes you can see those scenes:




































Stadiou str.:


----------



## christos-greece

Stadiou str.:


















to Patision str.:



























Panepistimiou str.:









Patision str.,
old Minion (new building under construction):


















*to Acadimias str.*:


----------



## Kuvvaci

kay:


----------



## Taller Better

Agreed! Two thumbs up!!


----------



## Kuvvaci

I like such natural pictures without make up so much... I think such pictures reflect the soul of a city much more. I think all christos needs a better camera, that's all.


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome :cheers1: ^^

*Village Mall P. Faliro*
Cinemas, Bowling, Cafe e.t.c. , and office buildings:































































(ancient ruins)


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## Taller Better

What movie did you go see?


----------



## OshHisham

hey christ, i think you should get a better camera so that the charm of night scenes will not get 'sacrificed' by those noise....:yes:


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> What movie did you go see?


Eagle Eye


----------



## christos-greece

Athens city center:


















Panepistimiou str.:


















(Trolley bus):


----------



## christos-greece

Building under construction:









on Solonos str.:


----------



## Kuvvaci

everest makes the best toast ever...

christos, no Tavros yet?


----------



## christos-greece

Kuvvaci said:


> everest makes the best toast ever...


Indeed



Kuvvaci said:


> christos, no Tavros yet?


Like i said, before:


> ...Tavros area after few weeks...


Be patient


----------



## christos-greece

Athens city center continue:


















on Akadimias str.:


----------



## christos-greece

On Panepistimiou str.:













































on Mitropoleos str.:
(behind Metropole church)



























New park now complete


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece




----------



## Tiaren

christos-greece, can you explain to me, why Athen's inner city is dominated by residential buildings of the 50s, 60s and 70s? I mean, Athens is such an old city. But where has all the historical grown substance gone to? Is/was there no...erm...in German we say "Denkmalschutz" that protects old architecture. Or was there a war or natural disaster I don't know of? I'm really wondering.

And thanks very much for the pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

Tiaren said:


> christos-greece, can you explain to me, why Athen's inner city is dominated by residential buildings of the 50s, 60s and 70s? I mean, Athens is such an old city. But where has all the historical grown substance gone to? Is/was there no...erm...in German we say "Denkmalschutz" that protects old architecture. Or was there a war or natural disaster I don't know of? I'm really wondering.


Athens is very old city indeed. In areas like Plaka, Monastiraki, some areas in center of the city, some buildings there are from 1900 or even oldest (of course they have restored them).
Now why Athens (in general type) has buildings of 50's, 60s and 70s the answers are:

Some of the oldest buildings in Athens center are destroyed in World War II when the nazis bombed Athens (most of the people have forgot the story, i know this from my father).

At 50's the Greek government decide to start built buildings (greek= polykatoikies) because the want Athens to be a new metropole city. That some how was good and also rong, because most of those buildings (polykatoikies) builted without a schedule, a programme. They start to built 5 to 6 floors buildings all over Athens, leaving little space for green (trees, parks). Athens city center (most of it) its designed and built at 50s, 60s and 70s.


----------



## Taller Better

Interesting bit of history!


----------



## CrazyCanuck

christos-greece said:


> Athens is very old city indeed. In areas like Plaka, Monastiraki, some areas in center of the city, some buildings there are from 1900 or even oldest (of course they have restored them).
> Now why Athens (in general type) has buildings of 50's, 60s and 70s the answers are:
> 
> Some of the oldest buildings in Athens center are destroyed in World War II when the nazis bombed Athens (most of the people have forgot the story, i know this from my father).
> 
> At 50's the Greek government decide to start built buildings (greek= polykatoikies) because the want Athens to be a new metropole city. That some how was good and also rong, because most of those buildings (polykatoikies) builted without a schedule, a programme. They start to built 5 to 6 floors buildings all over Athens, leaving little space for green (trees, parks). Athens city center (most of it) its designed and built at 50s, 60s and 70s.


I enjoyed the Plaka a lot, always plenty of surprises, and plenty of restaurants.


----------



## Taller Better

Did you take pictures, Crazy? Must.... post.... holiday.... snaps!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> Interesting bit of history!


Thanks kay:
If you have any questions about Athens about its past, please ask me


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece

Athens by night:









Mesogeia (near Vari), Athens suburbs:








































































Near Glyfada:


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece




----------



## Ni3lS

Haha dude, you need to clean your car window :lol: nice roadpics though


----------



## Densetsu

You have nice photos Christos but they are a bit blury.


----------



## christos-greece

Nielsiej13 said:


> Haha dude, you need to clean your car window :lol: nice roadpics though


Was under a "small" rain...


----------



## AAL

christos-greece said:


> Athens is very old city indeed. In areas like Plaka, Monastiraki, some areas in center of the city, some buildings there are from 1900 or even oldest (of course they have restored them).
> Now why Athens (in general type) has buildings of 50's, 60s and 70s the answers are:
> 
> Some of the oldest buildings in Athens center are destroyed in World War II when the nazis bombed Athens (most of the people have forgot the story, i know this from my father).
> 
> At 50's the Greek government decide to start built buildings (greek= polykatoikies) because the want Athens to be a new metropole city. That some how was good and also rong, because most of those buildings (polykatoikies) builted without a schedule, a programme. They start to built 5 to 6 floors buildings all over Athens, leaving little space for green (trees, parks). Athens city center (most of it) its designed and built at 50s, 60s and 70s.


Well, yes and no. It's far more complicated than this.

To begin with, any pre-19th century building in Athens is either a church or a family house; there are houses in Plaka that are many centuries old. But there are no monumental buildings from the rennaissance, as Athens knew no rennaissance - it was occupied by the Ottomans for almost 4 centuries, up to the 1820s. Before that, in the middle ages Athens was rather small, but it was still famous because of its classical past and some of its churches from the time, in the Byzantine style, are real jewels.

After liberation from the Ottomans, Athens more than made up for lost time; new areas were planned in the 1830s and, throughout the 19th century, were filled with monumental buildings and houses, all in the neoclassical style. (Many neoclassical houses were also built in Plaka to replace the war-damaged ones, with no change in the street plan...so Plaka and Psyrris are two areas that are constantly alive since the classical times...even some streets remain teh same; for instance Tripodon street, it was called Tripodon street in Pericles' time!) By the end of the 19th century Athens was, as many people have reported, one of the most homogeneous and beautiful neoclassical cities in Europe.

The 1922 exchane of populations with Turkey created many new ares in the peiriphery of the city, but had no impact on the centre.

During WWII, in fact there was little damage in central Athens; it was Peireus that was bombarded. Athens was more seriously damaged during the civil war (1945-1949). But still, it was nothing ompared to damages in Germany or Poland. 

Also, it's a mistake to say there was "no plan". There was a plan - but the plan did not include any architectural considerations in the sense of preserving a physiognomy. True to the modernist spirit of the time, its considerations were merely geometrical; for instance, buildings were obliged to have recessed upper floors (this was first done in New York), and the narrrower the street, the more the recessed floors were. The idea was that the apparent height of the new building was no different to that of an old building next to it. Indeed, you can see 5-storey buildings in narrow streets that look like 2-storey ones, because floors 3, 4 and 5 are recessed. In wider streets, only floor 5 or 6 was recessed, or there was no recessed floor at all, depending on the street. This has spared Athens's streets from becoming dark - you can always see enough sky. Also, as of 1959, new buildings in central streets were obliged to have passages (arcades) parallel to their fascade, effectively making the pavement much wider.

These were actually positive and well thought of measures, but they were all based on the wrong principle: the principle that rebuilding should be allowed in the centre in the modern style. Athens was closely following the cutting edge of the modern movement since the late '20s; Kolonaki and Kypseli have hundreds of modern apartment buildings from the 1930's, which many people mistake for post-war. It seems that after the war people thought that the same pattern will follow, with only some occasional modern buildings here and there. They did not realize (or cared about) the fact that the building boom was so big (with buildings that were less and less interesting) that the whole style of the city was changing. Not only developers, but even architects were happy to build modern buildings in old areas... A few voices of protest were heard...The famous town planner Doxiades had proposed that, just like in the 1830's people built new areas and expaned the city outside the ancient heart of Athens (Plaka and Psyrri), in the 1950's new areas should be built where all the government offices would e moved, and the 19th century town should be left alone. Nobody listened. 
And only very few monumental buildings were protected by law (such as the Parliament, National Library, University etc). Rebuilding was seen as "progress". But by the late 1960's it had become apparent that something was going wrong...However, only in the late '70s new laws were passed that protected even small buildings that were deemed architecturally worthy. Way too late, but better than nothing...


It is very fashionable, especially in the left, to accuse 1950's governments for these mistakes. But it's 100% wrong. The government had a job to resurrect Greek economy from the ashes of 9 years of war - and it managed very well, using the building sector as a "locomotive". The ones to blame are the "experts"...architects who prefer to build in the centre than propose something radical...town planners, with the exception of Doxiadis, that did not see that the future should be built in new land. And not even Doxiades dared to propose highrises! Some vague arguments about the Attic plain landscape, the Acropolis and what-have-you, prevented the building of serious highrises...only during the 7 years of the dictatorship (1967-1974) some were allowed to be built...And then, madness prevailed: in 1980, building heights in ALL OF GREECE were restricted to 30 meters...and in 1985 to 27 meters. This is total madness of course. If highrises had been built in the periphery since the 1950s, the centre could have been preserved and all new housing and office needs would have been covered in buildings that would not interfere with the historical centre or the Acropolis or anything. Even now, we do need highrises (far from the centre, of course). Because for every five 5-storey buildings you can build on 25-storey one and use the rest to plant trees...so simple and yet so elusive in our country!

So there's the take-home message: there were and there are plans and laws. Many of them. But many of them are wrong....


----------



## christos-greece

Some night pics (Christmas edition)


----------



## christos-greece

In Athens and also other greek cities they have the custom they preen with colorful lights the balconies… like in the pics above ^^


----------



## MarcinK

Very interesting thread 



>


Old temple near newer and higher buildings, like in New York (almost)


----------



## christos-greece

Yes, somehow indeed ^^


----------



## christos-greece

*Christmas edition*


----------



## rick123

Powerful .


----------



## Densetsu

The Christmas Edition photos are pretty. kay:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

I love the density of Athens, impressive view of the air but the level of street does not become so nice...


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks folks :cheers1:


----------



## Taller Better

Can you tell us something about the traditional Christmas celebration? Which calendar do you use for Christmas?


----------



## AAL

The normal one of course! It's the Russian Orthodox church that insists on the Julian calendar, which is already 13 days off... 

Funnily enough though, the Greek Orthodox church still has not adjusted Easter...which is a nuissance practically, not to mention it's a mistake astronomically, as I read in an astronomy book...


----------



## **RS**

OMG, Athens is so amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for updates,Christos-Greece)))


----------



## Giorgio

I miss Athens!
This is a city that steals your heart and won't ever give it back.


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> Can you tell us something about the traditional Christmas celebration? Which calendar do you use for Christmas?


The calendar we -most of Greeks- use for Christmas is actually the daily calendar we use everyday...
Now about traditional Christmas Celebration we have custom to eat in familial style, turkeyin in Christmas eve 
Also the same in New Year eve


----------



## christos-greece

BTW: please ckeck my thread Rest of Greece (page 3,4) for update pics from Pelio, the city of Volos and more kay:


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


>


Very beautiful also Tweetie and silvester look so cute too


----------



## christos-greece

Looks cute indeed


----------



## **RS**

Happy New Year


----------



## christos-greece

N. Filadelfpia area:









































































Athens:


----------



## Taller Better

Don't forget to photograph some tasty Greek foods sometime!


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece

Patission str.:













































Stadiu str. (city center):


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

thanks for the tour kay:



:horse:


----------



## christos-greece

People, can you see the pics?


----------



## Galandar

Nice pics, thanks for the tour through Athens :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Yes!


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome :cheers1: ^^


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

YesI can see them, they arer great shots of the city state that gave the Western World Democracy.


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you for your nice comment ^^


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful pics christos... i like your shots especially those at Sintagma square.
it brought me memories when i visited Athens way back in mid 80's.
thanks for sharing.

Pls. check my thread:http://http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=772856

Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Athens city center:

















































































Larissis train station:


----------



## ReiAyanami

Near the Olympic stadium:cheers:


----------



## **RS**

christos-greece said:


> Athens city center:


Awesome Athens:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks a lot ^^ updates coming soon :cheers:


----------



## ReiAyanami

Looking from the Acropolis to Agora, taken by me.


----------



## christos-greece

WOW! Great pic ReiAyanami ^^ and thanks a lot btw :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Towards Athens city center:


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## Bluedome

Christo thanks for showing us all the parts of Athens, the old, the new, the industrial, the historical, etc. Many times we don't get to see other parts of European cities and we thank you for showing us the entire urban landscape.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks Bluedome :cheers1:

More pics to come


----------



## **RS**

:nocrook: Awesome,Christos!!! Thanks to your photos, I re-discover the Greece)))


----------



## D.D.

beautiful athens , it is one of my top european countries..I mean everything looks so warm and chill :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks folks ^^ :cheers1:


----------



## stefanguti

You seem to drive a lot!
What is the real city center of Athens? Acropolis?


----------



## christos-greece

I will visit Acropolis in the next few months... when the weather is little hot. Of course pics include Acropolis, view of Athens from there, will be here...
Also i may visit and the new Acropolis Museum...


----------



## Olympios

stefanguti said:


> What is the real city center of Athens? Acropolis?


Omonoia square which isn't however anything special...


----------



## ReiAyanami

A general view of (most) of Athens, in the circle is the center of the city, with a closer look at the second picture.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

Beautiful photos of Athens! Does anyone have photos of Athens with snow? What were the years when snow in the city?


----------



## stefanguti

Thx for that information.

Athens agglomeration looks quite big on these satellite pictures! Also interesting: the airport is really surrounded by houses...


----------



## rick123

^^ There is no airport anymore. When you look closer, it has another usage.

Anyway, it was a nice landing there several years ago.


----------



## AAL

Olympios said:


> Omonoia square which isn't however anything special...


Well, not really; Omonoia is just the centre of the traffic.

Syntagma Square, where the seat of the Parliament is, is the real city centre. And it's quite nice.


----------



## Olympios

stefanguti said:


> Also interesting: the airport is really surrounded by houses...


That airport is not used anymore. This is the new:













AAL said:


> Well, not really; Omonoia is just the centre of the traffic. Syntagma Square, where the seat of the Parliament is, is the real city centre. And it's quite nice.


I also like Syntagma Square but that's only a personal opinion. All the distances from Athens are calculated by considering Omonoia as Athens' center. So, technically this square is the city's centre.


----------



## christos-greece

a hiding cat  :


----------



## rick123

Nice Christos, as always. I am wondering if we have some photos taken from the very top (highest point of) Mount Ymittos or from the opposite hill (bordering Perama).

If you will have a trip there, I think it might by worth it. But maybe a powerful DSLR will be needed for great captures...

What do you think Christos?


----------



## AAL

Olympios said:


> T All the distances from Athens are calculated by considering Omonoia as Athens' center. So, technically this square is the city's centre.


The centre of the road grid is Omonoia; the centre of the city is Syntagma, and it has always been :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Red line is my neighborhood... 
Blue line is the place of daily work 



rick123 said:


> Nice Christos, as always. I am wondering if we have some photos taken from the very top (highest point of) Mount Ymittos or from the opposite hill (bordering Perama).
> If you will have a trip there, I think it might by worth it. But maybe a powerful DSLR will be needed for great captures...
> What do you think Christos?


Sounds really nice indeed... in the near future


----------



## rick123

christos-greece said:


> Red line is my neighborhood...
> Blue line is the place of daily work


Both are awesome and easily reachable by metro.



christos-greece said:


> Sounds really nice indeed... in the near future


Will look forward to it. I never had enough time to check out how to reach these mountains without a car or by feet, therefore wasn't there.


----------



## christos-greece

Yea, both locations are great  ^^


----------



## christos-greece

One pic from my balcony's view (test) from my new phone:










I have a lot of pics from the old, so new pics from new phone later


----------



## christos-greece

EDIT


----------



## christos-greece

More pics coming soon


----------



## christos-greece

few pigeons:


----------



## christos-greece

Monastiraki - Plaka areas:


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece




----------



## charpentier

Thank you Christos ! Plaka is so charming and unique !


----------



## elbart089

thanks for those pics.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Interesting scenes away from the touristy area.


----------



## christos-greece

More:


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece

Near to my neighborhood...


----------



## DU999

thanks for showing us every corner of Athens


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks kay: more:
Amfitheas street (Palaio Faliro)


----------



## christos-greece

Amfitheas str.:


----------



## christos-greece

A street in Palaio Faliro:









Poseidonos avenue, P. Faliro:


----------



## christos-greece

Monastiraki square:


----------



## Erolisk

Thanx Christos


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^I've noticed the neighbourhood streets were narrow with the traffic going mostly on one direction. Thanks for sharing. What trees or vegetation can be commonly seen in Athens? Are Olive trees common in Athens? Olive trees are common in the older neighbourhood of Vegas, the non-fruiting variety.


----------



## Phevos

I love Athens, it look like Heliopolis (my neighborhood) and Alexandria


----------



## Rumors

Very nice.


----------



## rick123

Nice rides.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks a lot guys :cheers1:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Wow, what a tour Christos-Greece. I feel as if I know Athens by now. Sydney (2DAY - Auckland's Street Scene) asked me to tell you that he also likes your tour of Athens. Keep up the hard work mate.


----------



## christos-greece

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Wow, what a tour Christos-Greece. I feel as if I know Athens by now. Sydney (2DAY - Auckland's Street Scene) asked me to tell you that he also likes your tour of Athens. Keep up the hard work mate.


Thanks Mr_Kiwi :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Delta Falirou area:













































Syggrou avenue (to Athens):


----------



## christos-greece

Syggrou ave (Athens city limits):


----------



## rick123

Nice as always Chris!
By the way where are our photos from Ymittos?


----------



## **RS**

del


----------



## **RS**

There are a lot of picturesque streets and squares in Athens! Nice photos :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you RS :cheers:

Be patient rick


----------



## rick123

^^ Ok


----------



## Taller Better

Chris, are you a passenger in the car, or do you photograph while driving?!


----------



## christos-greece

*25 March 2009*

from the roof of my apartment (building), with a new camera


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> Chris, are you a passenger in the car, or do you photograph while driving?!


I am a passenger, my dad is the driver (usually)


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece

:cheers:


----------



## rick123

^^ Quarter million € apartment . Great photos!


----------



## stefanguti

Nice overview pictures.

Is this your rooftop?


----------



## christos-greece

rick123 said:


> ^^ Quarter million € apartment


:lol:



stefanguti said:


> Nice overview pictures.
> Is this your rooftop?


My apartment (actually is my father's) its in 3rd floor. Owners (like us) have a key of the rooftop door... access to rooftop 

From my balcony it was very difficult to took similar photos, that's why i went to rooftop, its like the 6th floor of the building


----------



## Get Smart

nice pictures Christos-Greece. Do you know if those Hellicopters and military jets, were they Greek AF or Nato/american?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Greek... 25 March is a National Day in Greece


----------



## madridhere

Wonderful pictures of the Greek National Day. Thanks as always, Christos. Keep them coming.


----------



## christos-greece

To Kallirois str.:


















Arditou str.:









Vas. Konstantinou str.:






















































Vas. Alexandrou str.:


----------



## Taller Better

We're all going to come and visit you this summer, Chris! 
:dance:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja

Really it's a very nice city.
^^^^^^^^^^:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Taller said:


> We're all going to come and visit you this summer, Chris!
> :dance:


By the bus load! :lol::lol:

Christos, I thought those helicopters were looking for fugitives?! :runaway: 





Great photos btw


----------



## arashmordad

Athens, so much history and culture in one city. Very romantic, I would love to just walk through the maze of narrow alley ways. Great pics Christos  efkharisto!


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> We're all going to come and visit you this summer, Chris!
> :dance:


I will wait for you people :cheers:


----------



## Avientu

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Thanks a lot guys :cheers1: you should visit the new Museum, worth it...


I will, in about a month :cheers:


----------



## corredor06

Such a historic city i love it.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks to all :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

*New Museum of Acropolis*

2nd floor (platform) outside Restaurant:































































(clouds):


















From the restaurant (2nd floor):


















At the main gate (exterior):


----------



## Shezan

amazing museum


----------



## Ilgar

It is impressive


----------



## christos-greece

^^ It is an amazing and impressive museum indeed; many thanks :cheers1:


----------



## Guest

Fantastic museum CG and once again, thanks for giving me a view of how you see Athens.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you @SYDNEY :cheers:


----------



## rick123

once again, what has happend with the old museum /at the hill/?


----------



## ReiAyanami

rick123 said:


> once again, what has happend with the old museum /at the hill/?


Το πήρε ο Μαγγίνας για αναψυκτήριο.


----------



## christos-greece

rick123 said:


> once again, what has happend with the old museum /at the hill/?


I dont know rick...


----------



## alitezar

I'm so glad the Acropolis musuem is now open so when I go there I can visit the museum


----------



## christos-greece

^^ If you come to Athens, before that send me a PM  i would like to see, know you


----------



## WalkTheWorld

Very Renzo Piano!!

Nice


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks  more photos coming soon


----------



## Guest

No time to be lazy CG .... we need an update mate


----------



## christos-greece

^^ O.K. 

The area around the new museum of Acropolis:

















































































from my balcony:


----------



## charpentier

My house seems besieged by cats, but I like them.
I also like your street shots, don't hesitate to post them like in your thread Greek towns/cities! kay: :cheers:


----------



## A-TOWN BOY

athens is nice.. guess it still is as glorious as it was historically.. :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*I like this building. Regards.*


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Greece is really beautiful


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you all for your comments :cheers1:



Jan Del Castillo said:


> *I like this building. Regards.*


Which building? Probably the museum...


----------



## yianni

**



Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Greece is really beautiful


so is southern california 
the weather and topography is so similiar to that of athens and other areas in greece


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The whole Mediterranean area, Southern California, Northern Baja California in México, Southern South Africa, parts of Chile and Argentina and I believe a part of northern Australia have similar climate.


----------



## christos-greece

More photos coming in the next few days


----------



## xiote

EDIT:


----------



## PortoNuts

Mediterranean climate is great for holidays but when it comes to working...:drunk:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Mediterranean climate its very nice; it is not too hot all seasons, only July to September... infact we have nice -warm- days, almost all year, except from the days during the winter (December, February)


----------



## Taller Better

I'll bet August is a beautiful month to visit...


----------



## Deanb

Taller said:


> I'll bet August is a beautiful month to visit...


way 2 hot for walking around, great for going to the beach :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Mediterranean climate its very nice; it is not too hot all seasons, only July to September... infact we have nice -warm- days, almost all year, except from the days during the winter (December, February)


I get easily tired of the same climate over a long period of time. I would like to experience different climates throughout the year but that's not possible so I'll have to stick with the Mediterranean.


----------



## christos-greece

*Inner suburbs of Athens*

Argyroupoli area:


----------



## christos-greece

*Inner suburbs of Athens*

Continue in Argyroupoli area:













































Ilioupoli area:


----------



## christos-greece

*Inner suburbs of Athens*

Continue in Ilioupoli:


----------



## christos-greece

*Inner suburbs of Athens*

Continue (Ilioupoli):


----------



## christos-greece

More photos to come soon; post comments please


----------



## charpentier

christos-greece said:


>


How do you pronounce "jeep" on the right, like [tzip] ? I think the sound _j_ doesn't exist in Greek :?

Building without balcony is surely forbidden :lol:
I love the street shots, they are a feast for my eyes, thank you very much Christos. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

charpentier said:


> How do you pronounce "jeep" on the right, like [tzip] ? I think the sound _j_ doesn't exist in Greek :?


Tzip, like you said... in Greek: Τζιπ (T, Z, I & greek P)



charpentier said:


> Building without balcony is surely forbidden :lol:
> I love the street shots, they are a feast for my eyes, thank you very much Christos. :cheers2:


Welcome @charpentier


----------



## christos-greece

Ilioupoli area towards Athens:


----------



## christos-greece

*Towards Athens*

Dafni area:








































































Entering Athens:


----------



## christos-greece

More to come...


----------



## xiote

no offense, but very mediocre, nebulous pictures of characterless streets and buildings


----------



## yianni

**



christos-greece said:


> More to come...


great cuz i never get enough of our lovely athens


----------



## WhiteMagick

When I visited Athens 6 years ago I wasn't impressed. Now I know that it was because of the preparations for the Olympics  Athens looks an infinite number of times better than 6 years ago. I'm impressed. The BEST thing by far is the Restoration of so many post independency buildings! They are so unique and so absolutely gorgeous!

Your pics christo should go into a gallery  They are a historic presentation of Athens at the turn of this century!


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

xiote said:


> no offense, but very mediocre, nebulous pictures of characterless streets and buildings


Hey you sad miserable soul known as Neorion. You'll be banned soon, don't worry!

Multiple pages of Greeks and non-Greeks think nothing of what you say so bugger off you little girly troublemaker...


----------



## pixel2008

Thanks for these nice pictures. Athens looks awesome. :cheers:


----------



## xiote

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Hey you sad miserable soul known as Neorion. You'll be banned soon, don't worry!
> 
> Multiple pages of Greeks and non-Greeks think nothing of what you say so bugger off you little girly troublemaker...


 WTF? Are you feeling allright. Better go take your medicine I say. :bash:

My opinion. Latest pics are mediocre. no offense to the poster as I said.


----------



## ReiAyanami

I agree with xiote, some of those photos are eyesores.


----------



## christos-greece

WhiteMagick said:


> When I visited Athens 6 years ago I wasn't impressed. Now I know that it was because of the preparations for the Olympics  Athens looks an infinite number of times better than 6 years ago. I'm impressed. The BEST thing by far is the Restoration of so many post independency buildings! They are so unique and so absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Your pics christo should go into a gallery  They are a historic presentation of Athens at the turn of this century!


Thanks for the comment @White Magick :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens municipality*



















towards Frantzi str.:




































on Frantzi str.:













































(the visible rock its Filopappou hill)


















Fix museum (u/c):


----------



## charpentier

I would like to visit Greece and even live there. Till then I can go in many places, at least with the eyes, thanks to Christos. :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

*Kallithea municipality, Athens*


----------



## christos-greece

charpentier said:


> I would like to visit Greece and even live there. Till then I can go in many places, at least with the eyes, thanks to Christos. :cheers1:


Thanks and welcome @charpentier


----------



## Rumors

christos-greece said:


> Thanks and welcome @charpentier


It looks like a fantastic city christos.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ It is fantastic and great city


----------



## christos-greece

*Kallithea municipality, Athens*


----------



## christos-greece

*Palaio Faliro municipality, Athens*


----------



## Guest

You have been driving around quite a bit of late - time for some exercise mate and time to slog the streets  Thanks CG


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome SYDNEY


----------



## Thalassa

Christos, viewing your photos makes me feel I have the privilege of a private tour. Thank you


----------



## rick123

Thalassa said:


> Christos, viewing your photos makes me feel I have the privilege of a private tour. Thank you


I agree. Chris is like our tourist guide and personal chauffeur combined into one person .


----------



## Aireos

Great pics!

I love a lot street level threads. The best thing is that you can appreciate the city and get an idea of all their places.

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for your comments guys; as i promised photos from Pireaus are coming


----------



## christos-greece

*Pireaus city & port, Athens*

Photos taken at August 8th (the first day of my vacations)


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## rick123

Lovely (2)


----------



## Ronald34

^^thx christos!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks @rick and @Ronald :cheers1:


----------



## Ronald34

christos,

did you every stay in austria?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ You mean, if i ever visited Austria so far? Not yet... some of my friends yes, they are... Who knows in the near future...


----------



## christos-greece

*Pireaus port*










from the interior of Blue Star ship:


----------



## PortoNuts

Some of the buildings in this last set of pics remind me of certain parts of Lisbon.


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece

PortoNuts said:


> Some of the buildings in this last set of pics remind me of certain parts of Lisbon.


I have seen photos from Lisbon, i think you have right...


----------



## PortoNuts

christos-greece said:


> I have seen photos from Lisbon, i think you have right...


Yeah, I don't mean the historic neighbourhoods of course but the areas mainly built in the 40s and 50s where you can find a mix of buildings from the 70s and 80s as well.


----------



## Guest

You have been a very busy boy mate. Keep up the gr8 work that you are doing


----------



## Urbanista1

Pictures of Greece always make me happy. Thanx


----------



## alitezar

omg, those off shore pix of Athens are great.. you can see the whole city almost as a white line.. very cool pix Chris


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for the comment guys and especially alitezar's: its indeed like you said :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

I'm just amazed by how much Athens resembles cities in Israel (Tel Aviv, Binyamina etc.)


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Yes, exactly... :cheers: that's why i love Israeli cities like Tel Aviv


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Yes, exactly... :cheers: that's why i love Israeli cities like Tel Aviv


u should really come over one day! i'll b glad to show u around!


----------



## Oswald Quentin

christos-greece said:


> Athens its really a big city, with big, wide awenues, roads: *watch the photos of Athens in previos pages*


On it boss.It's taking me quite long.Hope to be done by next week.:lol::nuts:



Deanb said:


> I'm just amazed by how much Athens resembles cities in Israel (Tel Aviv, Binyamina etc.)


Agreed.I get a similar feeling after visiting both the threads.


----------



## christos-greece

Deanb said:


> u should really come over one day! i'll b glad to show u around!


Some day in the -near- future 



Oswald Quentin said:


> On it *boss*. It's taking me quite long.Hope to be done by next week.:lol::nuts:


:lol: :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

New photos are coming in the next couple of days... stay tuned


----------



## christos-greece

*Back to Athens*

Syggrou ave:









Fix museum u/c:



























Kallirois str.:


















Fix museum...:


























































































few blocks away from Kallirois str.:









from my balcony at home:


----------



## Taller Better

Keep them coming, Christos! Always a pleasure to see different nooks and crannies of Greece! :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

gosh it all looks so much like Tel Aviv, Jerusalem... amazing

gotta visit one day !


----------



## republic_srpska

Viva brothers' land of Serbia


----------



## PortoNuts

Lovely pictures as always.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for the comments guys :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

More (photos) to come especially from the heart of the Athens :cheers: soon...


----------



## xavarreiro

very nice


----------



## Ronald34

rucki zucki is austrian dialect and means funny dancing...


----------



## christos-greece

Ronald34 said:


> rucki zucki is austrian dialect and means funny dancing...


Thanks then... @Ronald


----------



## speed_demon

Looking at all of these pictures make me think I'd feel at home in Athens. Looks comfortable, soft, sunny and I tend to think greek women are fabulous. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

I like the balconies with the flower/plant boxes - it softens the architecture  Thanks Christos for all the updates and for taking the time to get out there and show us your city.


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens city center*

Near Pireaus street area:






















































Karaiskaki square:



























Vathis square:


----------



## christos-greece

3rd Septembriou str.:



























Exarxia, Athens city center:













































Ippokratous str.:









towards Alexandras ave.:








































































Alexandras ave.:


----------



## Deanb

yianni said:


> athens is a huge city and growing but of course as any large city there is pollution.
> since the 80's though our governments here have done a lot with strict laws ,such as cleaner fuel for cars ,factories being relocated to areas outside the metro area,etc, so the air quality is a lot better.
> nevertheless athens also is very warm most of the year and precipitation can be scarce especially n warmer summer months, so there are some days where we have some smoggier days.
> our topography and climate is similiar to los angeles and they also had this problem.
> in conclusion athens is doing very well compared to how it was in the past when there was the so called "nefos" .but for such a large dense urban area things are indeed a lot better .


u guys r colder and hotter than LA... and also bit wetter I think.


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens continue...*


----------



## Andre_idol

The traffic there is a total chaos right Christos? :nuts:

Keep updating us with Athens pics!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Traffic jam(s) yes, but not traffic chaos @Andre_idol

Athens city center from previous days:

















































































Patision str.:









Alexandras ave.:













































few blocks above of Alexandsras str.:


----------



## christos-greece

From the center of the city, to the north suburbs (in some of those photos under heavy rain ), taken last Friday:


----------



## christos-greece

edit


----------



## christos-greece

Continue on this rainy day (Last Friday):


----------



## christos-greece

More photos to come soon


----------



## charpentier

^^ I like them, showing the street scenography, with sun if possible! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

charpentier said:


> ^^ I like them, showing the street scenography, with sun if possible! :cheers:


Many thanks @charpentier


----------



## Benonie

charpentier said:


> with sun if possible!


I like those rainy pics anyway. Gives us a very realistic image of traffic on a though and grey day in Athens' suburbs.


----------



## christos-greece

Benonie said:


> I like those rainy pics anyway. Gives us a very realistic image of traffic on a though and grey day in Athens' suburbs.


Actually Athens inner suburbs, very close to Athens center...


----------



## MetroSilesia

I hope the sun is shining some days in Athen:lol: - little joke I think the people in hole Greece are lucky if its raining someday.


----------



## christos-greece

MetroSilesia said:


> I hope the sun is shining some days in Athen:lol: - little joke I think the people in hole Greece are lucky if its raining someday.


Most days of all year include winter we have sun, but few days in autumn and winter (like today for examble) its cloudy with possibility of rain...


----------



## christos-greece

Continue with the rain photos in motorway...:


----------



## Urbanista1

I like your realistic unadorned or photoshopped pics of your city...this is the real thing and it has its own beauty.


----------



## Lonesome Traveler

Very nice. It reminds me of São Paulo in some parts.


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you both for your comments :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Kallithea area, Athens*

During sunny day (few weeks ago)
El. Venizelou str.:


----------



## christos-greece

Chamosternas street (Tavros area):













































Ruf area, Athens
Konstantinoupoleos str.:


----------



## ReiAyanami

MarkHerz said:


> Cool! He's coming there in a good time then! Why so? Because of the weather or are there special touristy events?


Yes they are
http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200812/r321862_1435684.jpg
Just tell him to bring a gasmask


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Rei, that happened last year by a group of people who didnt care for anything, just to brake, burn things hno:

@Mark: usually in Athens, we have many touristy events starting usually from December 6. I will try to find a list of those events about this year


----------



## MarkHerz

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Rei, that happened last year by a group of people who didnt care for anything, just to brake, burn things hno:
> 
> @Mark: usually in Athens, we have many touristy events starting usually from December 6. I will try to find a list of those events about this year


Okay, thanks Christos! :happy:


----------



## Giorgoos

ReiAyanami said:


> Yes they are
> http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200812/r321862_1435684.jpg
> Just tell him to bring a gasmask


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## christos-greece

*Konstantinoupoleos str., Athens*









































































Tavros area:


----------



## Guest

Glad to see that you haven't given up ... I love the trees down the centre of the street, beautiful. Good work mate


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you, i will post more photos soon


----------



## christos-greece

More photos are coming soon; stay tuned...


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to seeing them mate


----------



## christos-greece

Rainbow after the rain, Athens motorway:













































Athens city center:


















more to come...


----------



## persian-nationalist

Hi 
thanx christos for these beautiful photos.I can definitely say athens is one of those special cities which has ''soul'',and like the rest of greece,it reminds us your rich culture and history.


----------



## christos-greece

persian-nationalist said:


> Hi
> thanx christos for these beautiful photos.I can definitely say athens is one of those special cities which has ''soul'',and like the rest of greece,it reminds us your rich culture and history.


Thank you for the comment...


----------



## christos-greece

Tavros area, Athens:




































Kallithea area, Athens:



























Athens city limits:


----------



## christos-greece

Motorway A1 towards Athens:






















































looking at Peristeri area:


----------



## christos-greece

Continuing on A1 motorway, Athens:


----------



## madridhere

Thanks fo your pictures and your job, Christos.

We´re knowing your city like if it was ours.


----------



## DWest

I always like this city cos it's one of the cradles of civilization.

keepthe pictures coming...

________________________


----------



## christos-greece

madridhere said:


> Thanks fo your pictures and your job, Christos.
> 
> We´re knowing your city like if it was ours.


Thank you, madridhere... more photos to come soon


----------



## Pule

Thanks for posting Christo.


----------



## christos-greece

Pule said:


> Thanks for posting Christo.


Thank you as well, Pule


----------



## Andre_idol

Is a graffiti a problem over there or just in some parts of the city?

Thanks for the updates christos


----------



## ReiAyanami

It is actually everywhere, almost every building has some graffiti on the ground floor


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Not all buildings, Rei... its indeed that in few areas of Athens, the graffiti problem on the ground floor of the buildings its a problem, but not in all areas... There are many clean buildings as well.
Also you can find those graffiti in abandoned, old structures in Athens....


----------



## christos-greece

Continue on A1 motorway:








































































towards Piraeus street and Moshato area:




































Piraeus str.:









Moshato area center:


----------



## MarkHerz

Nice shots, but are you taking pictures while driving, or someone's driving? Just be careful.


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> Nice shots, but are you taking pictures while driving, or someone's driving? Just be careful.


I am not driving, i am seating in co-driving seat...


----------



## durio uno

christos-greece said:


> Continue on A1 motorway:
> 
> Piraeus str.:


This looks familiar, it resembles part of a street in the capital of my country Malaysia i.e. Kuala Lumpur…Thanks for the photo, Christos….


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really? Then, welcome durio uno...


----------



## christos-greece

New photos coming soon, please post comments until then...


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

durio uno said:


> This looks familiar, it resembles part of a street in the capital of my country Malaysia i.e. Kuala Lumpur…Thanks for the photo, Christos….


I live right on the other side of that bridge in Moschato!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> I live right on the other side of that bridge in Moschato!:cheers:


On the right is also the town center of Moschato too, i think...


----------



## christos-greece

Moschato area, Athens:


----------



## egypt69

Nice!!

Athens, and Greece itself is absolutely beautiful 

My parents went to Greece on their honeymoon, and last year my cousin went to Greece on her honeymoon too!! She went to soo many cities, but I remember Athens and Mykanos (I think) She showed me pictures, and they were soo beautiful :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

egypt69 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Athens, and Greece itself is absolutely beautiful
> 
> My parents went to Greece on their honeymoon, and last year my cousin went to Greece on her honeymoon too!! She went to soo many cities, but I remember Athens and Mykanos (I think) She showed me pictures, and they were soo beautiful :drool:


Thank you very much for the comment, egypt69


----------



## christos-greece

More photos to come, stay tuned


----------



## egypt69

No problem buddy


----------



## Pule

Lovely thread Christos.


----------



## christos-greece

Like i said...

Moschato area:



































































































Kallithea area:









Davaki street, Kallithea:


----------



## christos-greece

More to come (Kallithea, Athens city center etc)


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots mate. Blimey, it looks like you had some real heavy rain over there, kind of fooling seeing soaking roads and clear skies.


----------



## christos-greece

Bristol Mike said:


> Great shots mate. Blimey, it looks like you had some real heavy rain over there, kind of fooling seeing soaking roads and clear skies.


Yes, just few hours before was heavy rain...


----------



## rick123

christos don' you have a trip via paleo psychiko? some ebmassy photos...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Trip to Palaio Psychico... let's see. I dont have a extra time to go to Psychico in the next weeks, unless my work will sent me there in those areas (Marousi), and again i dont know...


----------



## rick123

^^ Ok  bud I hope you didn't forget on some photos from Ymittos!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I didnt forger it, rick...


----------



## SonofaDude

Super photos, Christos! Thank you for showing Athens to those of us (like me) who haven't been there. More photos please if you have the time.


----------



## christos-greece

SonofaDude said:


> Super photos, Christos! Thank you for showing Athens to those of us (like me) who haven't been there. More photos please if you have the time.


Thanks for the comment, SonofaDude... of course more photos to come in the next days... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Kallithea area, Athens:

















































































Eleftheriou Venizelou, Kallithea:


















Athens city municipality:


----------



## Guest

Well done mate, I love all the plants on the balconies - it looks as if nature is reclaiming the land


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for the comment :cheers1:


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice!!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks  in the next days i will post few christmas photos...


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas tree (photos) in Syntagma square:


























































































(Greek Parliaments):


----------



## rick123

Nice photos Chris! Your own? With normal camera? Great


----------



## christos-greece

rick123 said:


> Nice photos Chris! Your own? With normal camera? Great


Yes my photos rick. With the same mobile camera


----------



## christos-greece

*Merry Christmas to all guys, best wishes to you and your families*


----------



## christos-greece

BTW, more photos of Athens to come...


----------



## Ronald34

thx chris,

also to you and your family.

Ron.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks, Ronald

btw, today i went to Likavittos hill, by the teleferic to see the view of Athens from above... in few days i will post those photos


----------



## MarkHerz

cool photos! do they glow at night? i mean the chess-like designs in the plaza?
and that's really a pretty huge christmas tree!


----------



## Ronald34

the best mediterrean city ever!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks as well, Ronald  more photos to come, stay tuned (I need to upload first and then start to post them)


----------



## Deanb

nice  keep them coming! any chance of some streetlife photos? and shots from live concerts, crowds, parks etc/?


----------



## Andre_idol

^^nice suggestion.

It´s like watching Athens every day life in your pics Christo 

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## christos-greece

In my home area:









Syggrou avenue (Fix u/c museum):









on Syggrou ave:






















































few blocks behind Syggrou, at Kallithea:


----------



## diskojoe

christos-greece said:


> In my home area:


greek cat. meow!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed... :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

Towards Amfitheas street (Kallithea area):


















Underground passage of Amfitheas street in Syggrou:









on Amfitheas (P. Faliro):


----------



## christos-greece

More photos to come, stay tuned please


----------



## charpentier

:lol: I like when Christos says "more photos are coming"! It's always a good news. :banana:


----------



## Ronald34

charpentier said:


> :lol: I like when Christos says "more photos are coming"! It's always a good news. :banana:




indeed!^^


----------



## christos-greece

charpentier said:


> :lol: I like when Christos says "more photos are coming"! It's always a good news. :banana:


:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Continue on Amfitheas street (P. Faliro):




































Ag. Varvaras street (towards St. Dimitrios area):




































_Filikis Etairias_ square:



























continue on Ag. Varvaras street:




































Ag. Varvara (St. Varvara) church:









Entering St. Dimitrios area:


----------



## christos-greece

St. Dimitrios area:






















































towards waterfront avenue (Poseidonos):


















(P. Faliro area):



























Poseidonos ave:









on Poseidonos ave, towards Glyfada:


----------



## christos-greece

Please post comments


----------



## Ronald34

super fotos christos!!

I read, that the last days there was a cold period in the Area of Athen??

regards,

Ronald


----------



## christos-greece

Ronald34 said:


> super fotos christos!!


Thank you very much as well :cheers1:



Ronald34 said:


> I read, that the last days there was a cold period in the Area of Athen??


Yes, until yesterday was really cold, and the weather report says that next week we will have the same (low temperatures=cold, possible snow on mountains around Athens etc)


----------



## capricorn2000

wow Chris...these are tons of photos.
you know, I feel like I'm in that car. the streets are fine and are not crowded
and there are some new nice buildings. I like that Greek church (the one on the right side on Amfitheas) 
and this is my favorite..



christos-greece said:


> In my home area:


__________________________________
*My Thread*:*Vancouver & Burbs*


----------



## Ronald34

are this orange or mandarins on the tree?


----------



## christos-greece

Ronald34 said:


> are this orange or mandarins on the tree?


Mandarins, but those are not tasty at all


----------



## christos-greece

T0wards Kallithea:


























































































Photos from Piraeus are coming next...


----------



## christos-greece

Piraeus (_Mikrolimano port_) on a cloudy day:























































The below photos are infront of Greek Parliaments in Syntagma square, the same day i took the Lykavittos photos (see previous pages):


----------



## christos-greece

New photos (i took them yesterday will come). In those includes photos from my neighborhood (just few blocks away)...


----------



## christos-greece

Petralona - Koukaki areas, Athens:


























































































Filopappou hill:


----------



## **RS**

Nice shots as always kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Towards my neighborhood area (from this building is 3 blocks on the right):


















(we looking for parking :lol


----------



## lukaszek89

nice photos!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks, lukas... btw until i post new photos please post some comments


----------



## charpentier

The hilly areas are attractive, it looks like a village:


christos-greece said:


>


 Lots of car but it seems peaceful, am I right?
I enjoyed the visit, thank you for sharing, Christos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed, that area (also its my neighborhood like i said) its really peaceful and nice...


----------



## Kuvvaci

what is the name of this neighbourhood


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I said in previous post: Koukaki area, in Athens municipality


----------



## Kuvvaci

oh sorry I missed it... where is the location of Koukaki?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I will post a map:









The yellow line is the limits of Koukaki area generally; the red line is the new Acropolis Museum


----------



## thicken

i like it


----------



## Ronald34

Nice Fotos Chris... as always.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks Ronald  more are coming next...


----------



## christos-greece

El. Benizelou street, Kallithea municipality (Athens):


----------



## ReiAyanami

christos-greece......If I may....try taking some pictures while on foot from the sidewalks too...


----------



## capricorn2000

ReiAyanami said:


> christos-greece......If I may....try taking some pictures while on foot from the sidewalks too...


I think this is a good idea Chris. If you can show us the vibrancy 
of street scenes, that would be great.
Anyways, thanks for the nice photo update and may you keep on posting.


----------



## rick123

nice walkie..


----------



## charpentier

Thanks Christos, I like your photos, keep posting. :cheers:

This one is funny, as if the statue wanted to take the tram!


christos-greece said:


> Amalias avenue:


----------



## Ribarca

Keep them coming Christos!!! I love those narrow streets especially uphill!


----------



## Shezan

like Syntagma Sq. and Athens Trams


----------



## christos-greece

Continue on Syntagma square (btw many thanks for your comments):













































Ermou pedestrian street:


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely ground level photos of Syntagma Square and those narrow streets with shops.
Thanks Chris for the update.


----------



## alitezar

Very nice pics Chris. Love the narrow streets


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you very much guys


----------



## MarkHerz

wow, love the photos, especially the topmost one with the buses!!


----------



## rick123

I like.. :cheer: this new smiley and your photos!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ rick and Mark: :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Continue in Athens city center
Ermou pedestrian street:




































Evaggelistrias street, looking to Metropole church of Athens:









Kapnikarea church on Ermou street:









Agiou Markou (St. Markos) pedestrian street:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the tour Christos  I thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Urbanista1

I like how the old and new mesh in Athens. Wonderful city, Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you guys :cheers1:


----------



## ashton

christos - lovely pictures, I love them..


----------



## Kaetzar

I love these kind of urban pictures. Thanks christos


----------



## christos-greece

Kaetzar and ashton: many thanks as well


----------



## christos-greece




----------



## christos-greece

Today at the evening more photos are coming, please stay tuned; until then please post some comments


----------



## stefanguti

Looks very warm!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And it is...


----------



## christos-greece

Piraeus on cloudy day:


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens on sunny day*

Kallirois avenue:




































Arditou avenue:













































Vasileos Konstantinou avenue:


----------



## christos-greece

Continue on Vasileos Konstantinou avenue:































































Beginning of Mesogeion street:


















the Tower of Athens, clove view:









on Mesogeion street:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great tours as usual mate, keep them coming.


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks for the comment guys, more soon


----------



## Skaros

thank you for the updates Christo, post if you have some pics from patision/victoria/amerikis


----------



## capricorn2000

great photo update chris.
I would be satisfied walking along those narrow streets with
small cute shops.


----------



## christos-greece

Skaros said:


> thank you for the updates Christo, post if you have some pics from patision/victoria/amerikis


In the future i may post photos from this area; now at this time i dont have photos from this area of Athens


----------



## christos-greece

Continue on Mesogeion street (entering Holargos area):


----------



## Kameel02

Christos I don't know how you can take so many pictures driving without crashing :lol: But thank you for the tour, I will definitely visit Greece someday.


----------



## rick123

Kameel02 said:


> Christos I don't know how you can take so many pictures driving without crashing :lol: But thank you for the tour, I will definitely visit Greece someday.


He isn't driving. He is a co-pilot!


----------



## christos-greece

Kameel02 said:


> Christos I don't know how you can take so many pictures driving without crashing :lol: But thank you for the tour, I will definitely visit Greece someday.


As rick said i am not driving, i am co-driver


----------



## 6y 4 ever

grat shoots from athens 
always loved that city


----------



## Benonie

Great shots of Athens! I didn't know there were highrises there. (post 941)


----------



## Kameel02

christos-greece said:


> As rick said i am not driving, i am co-driver


Oh ok I'm glad that's the case! :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Benonie and 6y 4 ever: thank you very much :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Continue on Mesogeion street (Holargos):









now at Agia Paraskevi area:


























































































Cathedral of Agia Paraskevi:


----------



## Kameel02

nice pictures Christos, keep it up!!


----------



## christos-greece

Andre_idol said:


> Hey Christos spend the portuguese money that we are sending in making this city even more beautiful...in a responsible way!! joking
> 
> Thanks for the update! Are the temperatures over there doing justice to Spring?


About the temperature: today now at this time is 24 C, at noon will be at 28 C (from weather/meteo reports)


----------



## eighty4

Hey christos I never knew you had a thread :lol:

Totally love it, keep up the good work :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Not thread, threads... :lol: look at my signature 
Thank you for the comment btw


----------



## yianni

Andre_idol said:


> Hey Christos spend the portuguese money that we are sending in making this city even more beautiful...in a responsible way!! joking
> 
> Thanks for the update! Are the temperatures over there doing justice to Spring?


u r gonna need all the money u can get for beautiful portugal from what i see
lol


----------



## yianni

athens amazing as always


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for the comment yianni


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Athens always lovely!

Christos, thanks again.


----------



## domtoren

*Athenian antiquities*










photo published yesterday May 4, 2010 in NRC Handelsblad (Dutch newspaper).

Akropolis with oldskool commie demonstration against debt crisis measures


----------



## domtoren

*Does not look like a place in state of bankruptcy!!*

Hello, the papers write all the time that Greece is on the brink of bankruptcy but this place looks prosperous, full of cars and modern flats.
Is that the way black money (earned without paying tax) is spent? In Holland if you have black money better hide it very well and do not show off with shiny cars or posh real estate, the risk of attracting attention of taxation inspection or tax police (FIOD-ECD) is very real! 
Does Athens have favela-like areas where the poor live? 
By the way, do all Greeks read the Latin alphabet? Many advertisement signs are written in Latin and not in Greek letters.


----------



## christos-greece

@domtoren: the people who done that are leftists, communists... it was a sad, bad move to do that on Acropolis...
Second: please edit/remove that photo


----------



## rick123

I agree with Chris. This is not a thread for solving or discussing this topic. Nothing would be solved through such discussion. Please keep posting photos or pictures like in previous pages. Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks rick... btw more photos to come soon


----------



## christos-greece

Continue on Syggrou avenue, Athens city:


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens city historic center*

On Aiolou street:


----------



## rick123

^^ Nice tiny streets.



christos-greece said:


>


I wonder how many times a year the roads are painted (if any). I think I have never seen any painters wherever in Greece I was.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Sometimes i wonder the same, rick...


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Nice to have a closer look to the cradle of western civilization.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you  more photos to come...


----------



## christos-greece

Continue on Aiolou pedestrian street:


















Mitropoleos street:




































Athinas street:


















Monastiraki square:













































towards upper Plaka:


----------



## rick123

Nice


----------



## Guest

Wow, that is some serious density - gr8 updates mate


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you all for your comments :cheers1:


----------



## madridhere

Lovely Athens, so Mediterranean its ambient, so inviting to walk and see the people in its streets...Thanks so much for the pictures.


----------



## Taller Better

You certainly get around, Christos! Well done!! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks (all) for your comments  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Syggrou avenue on the side:


----------



## Deanb

more plz!


----------



## Urbanista1

some really cool modern architecture in Athens.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you guys for your comments


----------



## capricorn2000

I've never seen the modern side of Athens until now.
nice development specially the last one.


----------



## christos-greece

capricorn2000 said:


> I've never seen the modern side of Athens until now.
> nice development specially the last one.


Thank you for the comment capricorn


----------



## christos-greece

Soon more photos to come...


----------



## Parisian Girl

Awesome city! Nice vibe and fascinating history. Always wanted to visit. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you for the comments PG :cheers: you should come and visit Athens kay:


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens on afternoon*

Athinon avenue:













































on Athens - Lamia motorway in Athens:


----------



## Leeds Troll

Great pics kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you


----------



## Bristol Mike

Very good sunny tours there mate!


----------



## Guest

Aaaaah blue skies, I have almost forgotten what that looks like


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Blue skies are great indeed SYDNEY


----------



## Conor

This thread has given me a great insight into Athens. The streets are very green which is fantastic. Is there a reason why there aren't many older buildings in the city, especially for such a historic place? I've been to Greece 6 times (Obviously love the place!) but not Athens yet.


----------



## Deanb

Olympios said:


> Hello Deanb!
> 
> That's because central Athens, where most of the touristic places are, is everything but coastal. However, many suburbs of Athens are coastal but the distance between them and the center is something like the distance between Or Yehuda and Charles Clore Park.
> Tel Aviv is a little bit different since the heart of the city, and its urbanity, lies along the coast, or nearby it, IMO.


okay thanks for explaining  it's all clearer now


----------



## christos-greece

Continue walking in the streets of Athens:













































I was getting late, the seremony in Acropolis is done, but i took these instead:




































continue walking:


----------



## christos-greece

More photos to come...


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## Deanb

is it cold in Athens already? or just autumn rain? lol


----------



## yianni

Deanb said:


> is it cold in Athens already? or just autumn rain? lol


today on the coast where i live it was like 28c but we had sahara dust as well
these previous pics look as if they were taken on greek national independence day and it was rainy and cloudy ,which is nice to see since we need rain here since it does not rain much


----------



## Deanb

how much rain do you get around athens?


----------



## El_Greco

Conor said:


> This thread has given me a great insight into Athens. The streets are very green which is fantastic. Is there a reason why there aren't many older buildings in the city, especially for such a historic place? I've been to Greece 6 times (Obviously love the place!) but not Athens yet.


Because up until the conclusion of WWII Athens wasnt very big at all, but in the 50s and 60s the population exploded and the city experienced massive expansion in all directions. Most of the city centre was rebuilt as a result.


----------



## yianni

Deanb said:


> how much rain do you get around athens?


athens does not get that much rain , probably about 15 inches or around 400mm of rain


----------



## kingsway

wow, nice photo update.


----------



## christos-greece

Deanb said:


> is it cold in Athens already? or just autumn rain? lol


Autumn rain  in the time i took the pictures those above was raining; i was holding in my left hand the umbrella and the right the cell phone :nuts:


----------



## inno4321

Greece the mind of Europe!!! Very cosy pictures.


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> Autumn rain  in the time i took the pictures those above was raining; i was holding in my left hand the umbrella and the right the cell phone :nuts:


hey christos, i was wondering, what do Greeks in general think of Athens in terms of how it's being taken care of, how clean it is etc. 

and of course what's your personal opinion about the way the city looks and feels?


----------



## christos-greece

Deanb said:


> hey christos, i was wondering, what do Greeks in general think of Athens in terms of how it's being taken care of, how clean it is etc.
> 
> and of course what's your personal opinion about the way the city looks and feels?


How clean Athens is... well in a city of 4 million people generally all Athens it is clean, not very clean because some times in some areas need something. Of course the municipality of Athens doing the best of cleaning the city.


----------



## yianni

athens is a massive sprawl with two valleys the lekanopedio basin which has the major urban sprawl and the mesogia basin which is the area east of central athens where the new athens airport is.
as i have mentioned before athens has many citizens whom vote in their towns or villages ,therefor a very large % of the real population are not included in the misleading population statistics, for most urban areas in greece.
athens has over 6 million people and this is a conservative estimate .of course we do not include the illegals whom are here either ,nor even the documented nongreeks ,therefore most greeks dont know what the true population figures really are,unless you are interested in demographics as i am myself ,and search such info.
i am also living in the athens metro area and i do not vote there since i am based at my parents hometown which is something i will change since i live in athens
athens is huge there are nice quiet areas but the major core in the central parts of the urban sprawl is densley populated.
of course we need more green in many areas since our native flora is so rich and diverse it would make the city even more appealing


----------



## capricorn2000

those are nice photos of Acropolis and the sorrounding neighborhood.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Athens, a city to walk and walk, wonderful place and people...thanks so much for the pictures...


----------



## christos-greece

Continue walking in Athens streets (on Dionysiou Areopagitou pedestrian street):


----------



## MarkHerz

I really love the trees everywhere!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Autumn colours... thanks for the comment btw


----------



## christos-greece

Athens on clear day:


















Syggrou avenue:

















































































Poseidonos avenue:


----------



## alb0zfinest

nice i dont like collosal buildings so well done


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks  more photos soon...


----------



## christos-greece

Continue on Poseidonos avenue:



































































































towards Glyfada:


----------



## Benonie

yianni said:


> athens does not get that much rain , probably about 15 inches or around 400mm of rain


In a year :nuts:?... Lucky guys! 


christos-greece said:


> Autumn rain  in the time i took the pictures those above was raining; i was holding in my left hand the umbrella and the right the cell phone


Nice job!


----------



## christos-greece

Continue on Poseidonos avenue (muicipality of Voula):



























towards Vari:


----------



## christos-greece

Any comments (or/and questions)?


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photos.
looking forward for some shots of people in the streets, old markets, shops, cafes, etc.
that would be great if it's possible.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ No problem, i will try for the best...


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice!


----------



## Guest

You still driving around - you must walk, walk, walk - no excuses christos  Fabulous updates, keep up the informative work.


----------



## christos-greece

Continue in Athens (south east) inner-suburbs:







































































we reach the destination 



Syggrou avenue (Οnassis Home of Arts and Letters museum) at night:


----------



## sx0000

Thanks Christos, your photos are very inspiring. Since I am a big fan of public transportation. It would be nice if you can show us some images about Athens trolleybuses and metro system.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you, sx... i will try for that


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update chris. I like the Onassis...museum.
just curious what's inside that cute building.


----------



## nastyathenian

For those who think Athens has no seaside:

Kavouri. We are in late November, that's why this beach is almost deserted (compared to what it looks like in summer).







A brave man:







When I was a child, I used to call this rock “my island”. 



Vouliagmeni







Another brave man:





Vouliagmeni lake (that cavity in the rock, behind the road)



Limanakia

This is a nudist beach (mostly gay men).





Testing my camera's zoom function:



Ano Voula

One of the most expensive areas in Athens. You have to pay extra in order to enjoy this view.


----------



## skyscraperokra

nice shots


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice shots from Kavouri, nastyathenian


----------



## Deanb

nice shots!!

is it cold yet or nicer?


----------



## Taller Better

Loved the car!! :lol: 
how warm are the temperatures there now?


----------



## yianni

Taller said:


> Loved the car!! :lol:
> how warm are the temperatures there now?


is pretty average, more or less around 17-19c ,a bit cooler than it was few weeks ago but nice nevertheless


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> Loved the car!! :lol:
> how warm are the temperatures there now?


Thank you 

Right now the temperatures are not so warm; only 17 C


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

christos-greece said:


> Thank you
> 
> Right now the temperatures are not so warm; only 17 C


It's ok Christos....it is -17C here today...which would you prefer?
I spoke to my mother yesterday and she said at Mt. Parnassos (1/2 hr from Leivadia) it was much cooler and very damp. At night, temperatures are dropping closer to 0C).


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

17 C !! wow its warm , im freezing here in toronto!!!

iran is even snowing, the airports were delayed


but u guys are enjoying nice warm breezes


----------



## Deanb

thank god for the Med!


----------



## yianni

Deanb said:


> thank god for the Med!


indeed we are blessed in this amazing part of the east med


----------



## christos-greece

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> It's ok Christos....it is -17C here today...which would you prefer?
> I spoke to my mother yesterday and she said at Mt. Parnassos (1/2 hr from Leivadia) it was much cooler and very damp. At night, temperatures are dropping closer to 0C).


-17 C is freeking cold! But for Athens (because now we are in winter and not in autumn or spring) we need some cold 



Deanb said:


> thank god for the Med!


The mediterannean climate is the best


----------



## Ricbit

Beautiful Athens! The city is unbelievable, really gorgeous; however, was the city affected so much by the crisis? Cause i looked at a careless city in aspects like urbanism. How is going its maintenance? Despite of it, i really consider the city is fantastic kay: Just spectacular the city, that's why I'm asking cause I was a little bit sad while viewing the photos. I know it's suburbia, but it really lacks care (of course, comparing to other cities in the same level of development in Europe, Israel, etc). Please, I wanna see a perfect Athens in all those criterious ^^ The architecture is totally magnificent! Luv Greece :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Ricbit said:


> Beautiful Athens! The city is unbelievable, really gorgeous; however, was the city affected so much by the crisis? Cause i looked at a careless city in aspects like urbanism. How is going its maintenance? Despite of it, i really consider the city is fantastic kay: Just spectacular the city, that's why I'm asking cause I was a little bit sad while viewing the photos. I know it's suburbia, but it really lacks care (of course, comparing to other cities in the same level of development in Europe, Israel, etc). Please, I wanna see a perfect Athens in all those criterious ^^ The architecture is totally magnificent! Luv Greece :cheers:


Thanks for the comments first of all Ricbit  and yes Athens little bit has effected by crisis, in many issues but in the other hand its not too bad (my opinion)


----------



## mauder

Ricbit, crisis have not to do with the maintenance of the city. First of all, you must know that suburbia don't belong to municipality of Athens, that covers only the core of the city. In second order, here in Athens we have "rich" suburbia, "middle-class" suburbia and "poor" suburbia, and we have a mix-and-match situation in Athens downtown, with rich district as Kolonaki, Lycabettus and Metz, middle-class districts as Pangrati, Neapoli, Gyzi and Koukaki, districts were many immigrants live now (as Patissia) and districts where we have Greek people but many immigrants too (like Kipseli district, where you can see a lot of fantastic Bauhaus buildings - you can see many such buildings in Kolonaki, in Patissia and in Exarcheia too). Other famouse districts are Exarcheia (alternative people's and anarchists' district), Metaxourgeio, Kerameikos and Votanikos, ex-industrial districts with many lofts, pubs, bars and restaurant, with a very special atmosphere and many modern buildings.


----------



## Ricbit

mauder said:


> Ricbit, crisis have not to do with the maintenance of the city. First of all, you must know that suburbia don't belong to municipality of Athens, that covers only the core of the city. In second order, here in Athens we have "rich" suburbia, "middle-class" suburbia and "poor" suburbia, and we have a mix-and-match situation in Athens downtown, with rich district as Kolonaki, Lycabettus and Metz, middle-class districts as Pangrati, Neapoli, Gyzi and Koukaki, districts were many immigrants live now (as Patissia) and districts where we have Greek people but many immigrants too (like Kipseli district, where you can see a lot of fantastic Bauhaus buildings - you can see many such buildings in Kolonaki, in Patissia and in Exarcheia too). Other famouse districts are Exarcheia (alternative people's and anarchists' district), Metaxourgeio, Kerameikos and Votanikos, ex-industrial districts with many lofts, pubs, bars and restaurant, with a very special atmosphere and many modern buildings.


Crisis usually affect maintenance cause the city starts to have another priorities than caring about the urbanism :yes: 

I never said that Athens doesn't have areas in perfect situation, but the areas that were posted here - that not belongs to Athens City - were worse (only about care, not development or income) when we compare to other cities in Europe. Nevertheless, I know Athens have modern and really developed areas. I was also surprised by its highways: just perfect :yes: 

Thank you for clarifying my doubt, Christos kay:


----------



## yianni

Ricbit said:


> Beautiful Athens! The city is unbelievable, really gorgeous; however, was the city affected so much by the crisis? Cause i looked at a careless city in aspects like urbanism. How is going its maintenance? Despite of it, i really consider the city is fantastic kay: Just spectacular the city, that's why I'm asking cause I was a little bit sad while viewing the photos. I know it's suburbia, but it really lacks care (of course, comparing to other cities in the same level of development in Europe, Israel, etc). Please, I wanna see a perfect Athens in all those criterious ^^ The architecture is totally magnificent! Luv Greece :cheers:


athens metro area is massive ,and of course as one may find in any other western capitalistic city there are posh expensive areas ,and rundown areas as well.
overall the athenian metro area was free of rundown areas more or less till the early 90s when large waves of illegals entered greece and continue to do so.they therefore go to such low income urban areas that are not that appealing anymore.other than this we can always do more to make our cities more liveable and appealing . 
lots to see here and the only way to know for sure is to come and visit us


----------



## alitezar

Very nice highway tour of Athens


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you alitezar 

BTW couple days ago (by car) i snap some photos in Poseidonos avenue during -heavy- rain. I will post them soon...


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Thank you alitezar
> 
> BTW couple days ago (by car) i snap some photos in Poseidonos avenue during -heavy- rain. I will post them soon...


If you took them in the Kalithea/Moschato area, that is where I live!
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ No, from Palaio Faliro towards Glyfada


----------



## Ricbit

yianni said:


> athens metro area is massive ,and of course as one may find in any other western capitalistic city there are posh expensive areas ,and rundown areas as well.
> overall the athenian metro area was free of rundown areas more or less till the early 90s when large waves of illegals entered greece and continue to do so.they therefore go to such low income urban areas that are not that appealing anymore.other than this we can always do more to make our cities more liveable and appealing .
> lots to see here and the only way to know for sure is to come and visit us


You can be sure i'm going as faster as I can ^^


----------



## christos-greece

As i said few days ago i snap some (at least 30 photos) of Poseidonos avenue, during rain (or sometimes heavy rain). Here you go:


----------



## christos-greece

Continue in Poseidonos avenue:












































































































will be continued...


----------



## Guest

I like the pic with the train - the trains are very sexy  Thanks for all your hard work mate


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Its a tram  thanks btw


----------



## christos-greece

The next, continued photos from Poseidonos avenue i will upload them soon


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Please Christos...:banana:


----------



## Deanb

looks very rainy! I think we usually get the wintry weather a day or 2 after you guys


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Was rainy... nowdays is much colder: outside temperature now (local time 19:08) *8 C*


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Was rainy... nowdays is much colder: outside temperature now (local time 19:08) *8 C*


overhere it's 14C, and in Jerusalem its only 5C!


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Last part of the "rainy" photos (on Poseidonos avenue: Glyfada - Voula):


----------



## Deanb

and how's the weather today?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Sunny and cold


----------



## madridhere

I always think about a sunny Athens...What an ignorant I´m! 

Thanks Christos for the pictures.


----------



## christos-greece

madridhere said:


> I always think about a sunny Athens...What an ignorant I´m!
> 
> Thanks Christos for the pictures.


Indeed we have and sunny days and rainy days. And cold weather too, during winter months...
Welcome btw


----------



## yianni

madridhere said:


> I always think about a sunny Athens...What an ignorant I´m!
> 
> Thanks Christos for the pictures.


well we do have over 300 days of sunny weather ,so i think we need some rain as well since we do not get much


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And as i said except of sunny and rainy days we have some cold days too; all previous week, until Saturday the weather was cold


----------



## Guest

Nothing like a good down pour, I love it. Thanks CG for all of your efforts and comments - cheers mate


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Some more updates will be here soon (in the next couple of days); stay tuned


----------



## Urbanista1

must be a relief to get some rain in Athens


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Some more updates will be here soon (in the next couple of days); stay tuned


Good news mate :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

After the rainy photos couple weeks ago, its time for sunny pics now 

Around Athens:



























Kallirois street:



























Ardittou street:



























_Vas. Konstantinou_ avenue:






















































will be continued


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

^^

Your latest ones are a great collection. Driving in this area is one of my favourite parts of Athens.

Cheers!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome, LEAFS


----------



## madridhere

I feel like myself is driving in Athens...wonderful to see so realistic pictures, Christos. 

That´s the real Athens, not only the ones that the tourists visit. 
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you as well, madridhere


----------



## Deanb

hey christos i've noticed that, despite being a part of the EU, greece cars don't have the EU sign on their registration plates...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed, some cars dont have the E.U. logo but the newest cars has it


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the drive CG - I enjoyed it :colgate:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Stay tuned... more to come soon


----------



## henry hill

*Christos* I first found your topic. Its amazing. Very thorough, detailed, true, naturally. Without the same colored postcards. You show this city, such as it is. kay:

:applause:


----------



## Deanb

henry hill said:


> *Christos* I first found your topic. Its amazing. Very thorough, detailed, true, naturally. Without the same colored postcards. You show this city, such as it is. kay:
> 
> :applause:


I second that


----------



## christos-greece

Continued in Athens, on _Vas. Konstantinou_ avenue:


















towards Panormou:































































on Panormou street:













































Apollo tower on Panormou:



















more photos to come (continued)


----------



## aster4000

nice photo update, chris.
it doesn't look winter there,
looks more like springtime already
if you notice people's clothes in the streets.


----------



## capricorn2000

I agree with aster4000.
you've got great weather there and seemingly nice to walk around by foot.
thank you chris for the tour.

*Vancouver&Burbs* *TravelPhotosUpdate*


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you for your comments; when i took those photos (i have more from that series btw) the weather was indeed warm, nice. Today the weather is much colder, even sometimes below 10 C


----------



## Guest

Stay warm CG and don't become too slack, we still require a regular update


----------



## christos-greece

Around Ampelokipoi, Athens (towards Galatsi):






























































































































Entering Galatsi municipality:









continued...


----------



## Deanb

how hot is it these days? overhere, a series of beautiful, 18C days!


----------



## christos-greece

Today or the day i took those photos? I have more btw, coming soon...

In the day i took the photos the average temperature was 13 - 15 C (sometimes 16 C) in the sun. Today the temperature is still very low: at this moment outside its only 8 C, and seems that tomorrow, in Sunday etc will be much colder.


----------



## christos-greece

Municipality of Galatsi, Athens:






























































































































:cheers:


----------



## Aqua_Chicago

I've always wanted to see Athens from that point of view¡¡¡ Thanks for the pictures¡¡¡


----------



## Deanb

would love to go this summer


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update chris.
any chance for some photos of the coastal towns like Glyfada and Eliniko?
that would be great!


*Vancouver&Burbs* *TravelPhotosUpdate*


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you all for your comments 



capricorn2000 said:


> ...any chance for some photos of the coastal towns like Glyfada and Eliniko?
> that would be great!


Maybe in the future


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great work Christos - so many insightful photos into all over Athens!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you Mike :cheers1:


----------



## nastyathenian

Here is the area around Zappeion during the last carnival day (last Sunday)


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those carnival photos were good, very nice; thanks a lot, nasty


----------



## christos-greece

*Breaking news: Snowed in Athens!*

Today (9 March 2011) i took those photos around Athens. Its not too much snow but it is still clear, visible on roofs, cars, bushes etc 
And today is really cold :lol:

First of all from my apartment's view:



























on the streets now:


























































































Around Plaka:






















































towards Syntagma square:













































Syntagma square:






























































:cheers:


----------



## Deanb

niiiice! so you guys had some light snow this morning eh? how cold did it get? 

overhere, we had a very rainy & windy day with tel aviv's max temp. being 14C


----------



## apinamies

You don't have half-meters of snow in Athens I guess.


----------



## nastyathenian

Deanb said:


> niiiice! so you guys had some light snow this morning eh? how cold did it get?


If you are soooo curious about the weather in Athens, have a look here:

http://www.meteo.gr/cf_printEN.asp?city_id=12


----------



## yianni

Deanb said:


> niiiice! so you guys had some light snow this morning eh? how cold did it get?
> 
> overhere, we had a very rainy & windy day with tel aviv's max temp. being 14C


well has been cold for us here in athens last few days, and many laugh at us cuz its not cold for most in europe and north america in winter, but for us it is 
u would know since telaviv is usually pleasant in the winter 
nothing like our lovely eastern med


----------



## yianni

apinamies said:


> You don't have half-meters of snow in Athens I guess.


no athens is not a place one comes for snow it is rare and usually only in higher elevations around our metropolis.if you want snow there is tons of it in the many mountain ranges around our beautiful country


----------



## Deanb

yianni said:


> well has been cold for us here in athens last few days,
> u would know since telaviv is usually pleasant in the winter


tel aviv can get quite unpleasant too during winter!


----------



## christos-greece

Deanb said:


> niiiice! so you guys had some light snow this morning eh? how cold did it get?
> 
> overhere, we had a very rainy & windy day with tel aviv's max temp. being 14C





apinamies said:


> You don't have half-meters of snow in Athens I guess.


First of all thanks for the comment Dean; second, yes sometimes Athens has snow like yesterday for examble, in the city center of Athens (Syntagma sq., Plaka area etc) but in the north suburbs they have much more snow, until today depsite the sunsine (but really cold).

But every 2 - 3 or sometimes 4 years, it snows for good and in the city of Athens: last time that snowed hard was the February of 2008 (couple weeks before join SSC). Everything (cars, trees, roofs, pavements etc) had covered by a lot of snow


----------



## Deanb

thanks guys


----------



## hfocacci

Never thought it was possible to see any snow in Athens. Great pics!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you for the comment; indeed some times it snows... see my previous post for more details about when does it snow in Athens.


----------



## Guest

Loving your fun fair shots - lots of colour and joy - thanks CG


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Loving your fun fair shots - lots of colour and joy - thanks CG


Welcome my friend SYDNEY


----------



## christos-greece

I didnt forget this thread and you of course. More photos will be posted here soon, maybe this upcoming week (maybe ) :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

As i said... new photos are coming next


----------



## Spookvlieger

Lovely pictures 
Love the hilly neighborhoods !


----------



## christos-greece

On Syggrou avenue, Athens...
FIX - modern art museum, still on hold  :































































still on Syggrou ave:































































more to come...


----------



## madridhere

It took some days , but your new pictures are here at last, Christos.

Wonderful avenue.

With Athens I have always the impression that it´s never winter and that you can be walking in the street whenever you want and you´ll find people.


----------



## christos-greece

madridhere said:


> It took some days , but your new pictures are here at last, Christos.
> 
> Wonderful avenue.
> 
> With Athens I have always the impression that it´s never winter and that you can be walking in the street whenever you want and you´ll find people.


Thanks madridhere :cheers:


----------



## nastyathenian

In your next batch I want to see New Democracy's headquarters.


----------



## madridhere

We want more Christos (when you have time of course).:banana:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Soon... :cheers:


----------



## nastyathenian

Yesterday I had the chance to visit Keramikos Cemetery for the first time in my life. 











Thissio and Monastiraki get really crowded on Sundays.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for posting those photos nasty, looking very nice


----------



## christos-greece

Continue:









on Poseidonos towards Piraeus:

















































































on Athinon avenue:


----------



## Deanb

nice! what's the weather like?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Now days? Bit warm and sunny


----------



## Guest

Blue skies and the smell of summer - how I am going to miss it  Have a great summer CG :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Blue skies and the smell of summer - how I am going to miss it  Have a great summer CG :cheers:


I bet summer in NZ is gorgeous and I can't wait to really feel it


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Blue skies and the smell of summer - how I am going to miss it  Have a great summer CG :cheers:


Thank you SYDNEY, but now we are still in spring (early spring) with temperatures from 16 to 20 C


----------



## Urbanista1

Love looking at streets filled with people and bright blue skies. Thanks!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update chris
and great street level shots nastyathenian. which part of the city are these taken
and are those people mostly Greek?

*Vancouver&Burbs* *TravelPhotosUpdate*


----------



## nastyathenian

As I mentioned before, they were taken in Monastiraki and Thissio. This time of the year most people walking there are Greeks, but the vendors are immigrants. In summer though, these areas are teeming with tourists.


----------



## capricorn2000

nastyathenian said:


> As I mentioned before, they were taken in Monastiraki and Thissio.


Oops, my bad. I've noticed those names but I thought you might say more
like they are names of streets or districts or places outside Athens proper.
they are indeed very interesting to be in but anyway thanks for the info.


----------



## christos-greece

capricorn2000 said:


> nice photo update chris


Thank you capricorn, soon i will post more


----------



## madridhere

Please I want more of my lovely Athens.


----------



## nastyathenian

Today’s pictures were taken with my mobile phone:

Nea Filadelfia (= New Philadelphia )















Kifissia


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I have a long time to visit that particurarly area. Those photos are just very nice and thanks nasty


----------



## citypia

So peaceful and lovely country!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

New filaelfia looks a very nice area to go for a walk.


----------



## christos-greece

And the last photos of my last series (before nastyathenian post)

Haidari area, west Athens:































































a u/c bridge at Athens city limits:


----------



## Guest

Fannytastic street :










Gr8 updates and a big thanks to all contributors :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

In the next days i will post some new photos around Athens :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

waiting for those!
btw - I didn't tell you that I might be going to Athens for a few days in the summer!
any recommendations? 
me & my friend just wanna have a nice, summer vacation in an urban place with good food, some sightseeing and nice people!


----------



## nastyathenian

You are always welcome.

The only thing you have to be careful about is the location of the hotel. Many hotels post nice pictures in on-line booking sites, but actually they are in very shady areas. That's why when you find an interesting-looking hotel, first ask us before you book.


----------



## christos-greece

Deanb said:


> waiting for those!
> btw - I didn't tell you that I might be going to Athens for a few days in the summer!
> any recommendations?
> me & my friend just wanna have a nice, summer vacation in an urban place with good food, some sightseeing and nice people!


I really would like to meet you when visit Athens Dean; now about (recommendations) about hotels, restaurants etc please enter those below links to see, check etc.
*Hotels:*
http://www.greece-athens.com/hotels/
http://www.athensguide.com/hotels.html
*Restaurants:*
http://www.greece-athens.com/restaurants/athens/
http://www.greece-athens.com/restaurants/
:cheers:


----------



## nastyathenian

Well, I use this site to book hotels abroad:

http://www.booking.de

You can read other travelers' comments, so that you can decide if a certain hotel suits you.


----------



## Deanb

nastyathenian said:


> You are always welcome.
> 
> The only thing you have to be careful about is the location of the hotel. Many hotels post nice pictures in on-line booking sites, but actually they are in very shady areas. That's why when you find an interesting-looking hotel, first ask us before you book.





christos-greece said:


> I really would like to meet you when visit Athens Dean; now about (recommendations) about hotels, restaurants etc please enter those below links to see, check etc.
> *Hotels:*
> http://www.greece-athens.com/hotels/
> http://www.athensguide.com/hotels.html
> *Restaurants:*
> http://www.greece-athens.com/restaurants/athens/
> http://www.greece-athens.com/restaurants/
> :cheers:





nastyathenian said:


> Well, I use this site to book hotels abroad:
> 
> http://www.booking.de
> 
> You can read other travelers' comments, so that you can decide if a certain hotel suits you.


Efharisto poli guys!

if it does happen, I'll make sure to let you guys know about it
how's the weather in Athens in July / August?


----------



## nastyathenian

Too hot! It's better to come in May/June or September/October.


----------



## Deanb

nastyathenian said:


> Too hot! It's better to come in May/June or September/October.


do tourists still come in summer? or is it really unbearable?


----------



## nastyathenian

Sure they come! But they usually stay in Athens for 1-2 days on the way to the islands. If you really want to enjoy Athens, it is better to avoid July and August.


----------



## madridhere

Lovely pictures Christos.

Dean, some days in Athens can be incredible, how lucky you are!


----------



## Deanb

How close is the beach to Athens center? like a real, nice beach?


----------



## nastyathenian

Alimos beach is about 8 kms away from Athens center (the article is in Greek but you can see the pictures).

http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pname=Article&art_id=31282&catid=21

More information in English:

http://www.greekhotel.com/sterea/attica/alimos/beach/home.htm


----------



## christos-greece

As i promised new photos from Athens...

In the area of Nea Smyrni (New Smyrni):


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

nastyathenian said:


> Alimos beach is about 8 kms away from Athens center (the article is in Greek but you can see the pictures).
> 
> http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pname=Article&art_id=31282&catid=21
> 
> More information in English:
> 
> http://www.greekhotel.com/sterea/attica/alimos/beach/home.htm


I wouldn't recommend Alimos beach. It is full of Russian and Albanian gangsters and their prostitutes.

If you want a nice beach go to Voula A or Voula B beaches or even better, head to Varkiza at a place called Gia Banaki (it literally means, "for a swim" :lol. Varkiza is a little further out of Athens (about a 25 minute drive with no traffic but well worth it. It is golden sandy beaches with crystal warm waters and a great crowd!

:cheers:

I'll post some pics later.


----------



## christos-greece

Continue in N. Smyrni:






















































towards Palaio Faliro:


----------



## Deanb

very real tour of the area! lots of threads show touristic, shiny pix of cities, but not you!


----------



## christos-greece

Deanb said:


> very real tour of the area! lots of threads show touristic, shiny pix of cities, but not you!


Thank you Dean  ...btw in the next photos (i will upload them soon) i want to look at them. Why? You will see...


----------



## nastyathenian

Attiko Alsos today:













And the spectacular views from there:

The Acropolis is somewhere in this picture:









A little zooming-in to make the Olympic Stadium visible:


----------



## Taller Better

Great updates, Chris and others! Love those pics of Athens!


----------



## Guest

Has the city got any room to grow ? - that is some incredible density there - gr8 updates mate


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> Great updates, Chris and others! Love those pics of Athens!


Thank you :cheers:



SYDNEY said:


> *Has the city got any room to grow ?* - that is some incredible density there - gr8 updates mate


In some parts of Athens, especially in the center nope. Possibility to grow more in suburbs of Athens...


----------



## christos-greece

Municipality of Palaio Faliro, Athens:


























































































Piraeus in distance:


----------



## christos-greece

Municipality of Palaio Faliro, Athens:









(towards Kallithea):













































Municipality of Kallithea, Athens:

















































































Of course more photos to come next...


----------



## nastyathenian

Sourmena (Hellenikon-Argyroupolis municipality) today

Once a year Pontians (i.e. Greeks originating from what is today North-Eastern Turkey) celebrate in this area.











In this stage Pontian dances are performed later in the evening.



Believe it or not, this white building housed the high-school where I graduated. 



That small house was my pediatrician’s office when I was a baby:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice shots


----------



## christos-greece

Continue in the municipality of Kallithea, Athens:









towards Tavros area:



























municipality of Tavros:































































Konstantinoupoleos street, Athens:


----------



## Deanb

nice!


----------



## christos-greece

On Konstantinoupoleos street, Athens:


















Athinon avenue:






















































A1 highway:


----------



## christos-greece

In the next couple of days i will post some (are many of them) fresh sunny photos from the city of Athens (downtown, city center)


----------



## nastyathenian

Some pictures from today. First *Monastiraki*:























The entrance to the *Ancient Agora* and Thission archaeological site was free, as it was Sunday. So it was a good chance to take some pictures.

























On Sundays looooots of people go to *Thission *to have coffee or just for a walk.


----------



## Guest

Great updates mate, is Christos Greece taking a much deserved break


----------



## Urbanista1

very nice job, would love to be there, good of you to give CG a much deserved break


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you for your comments and thanks nasty for the updates


----------



## madridhere

Wonderfulk pictures with Mediterranean taste.


----------



## nastyathenian

Madrid is also in a Mediterranean country, but I can't remember seeing many outdoor cafes there.


----------



## christos-greece

As i said soon i will post some (actually are many of them) sunny photos from Athens; stay tuned


----------



## nastyathenian

Today the weather was ideal for pictures.

First *Nea Smyrni square*, one of my favorite squares in Athens metro area.



















*Nea Smyrni park* lies a bit further.


----------



## nastyathenian

*Kastella *in Piraeus



































































Walking towards downtown *Piraeus*


----------



## Deanb

loving all the areas in the pix!


----------



## LFellipe

nice, but TOO MANY pics.


----------



## red0eagle335

To be fair I'm not impressed with Athens... Looks really, really densed and has a slum appeal to me. The repetitive apartments also makes it an eyesore.


----------



## christos-greece

Daily tour in the city of Athens by car 

Amalias street:






















































Panepistimiou street:






















































Omonoia square:









3rd September street:


















to be continued


----------



## capricorn2000

wow!,,great tons of photos.
and nice metro train too.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Its a tram btw :cheers: 

3rd September street:













































towards Acharnon street:


















Acharnon street:








































































to be continued (with couple more)


----------



## Ni3lS

Nice photos Christos. Have you ever thought of buying a DSLR camera?


----------



## Benonie

Very nice!


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you for your comments 



Ni3lS said:


> Nice photos Christos. Have you ever thought of buying a DSLR camera?


I am thinking every day but because of no money (because i am job less 1+half year now) i cannot effort to buy a new camera but i have it in my mind. And btw i am thinking to buy this one (of course i need to get work/paid first ):
http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/product.asp?product=1552
(olympus pen E-PL2)
Its a good camera?


----------



## christos-greece

And the last photos from the city of Athens (last series)...

On Acharnon street:





















































:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Good luck with the job hunting and may your prospects improve dramatically  Thanks for the pics mate.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you very much :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*bump*

Dont forger to visit and post some comments, please ...or questions too


----------



## Suncity

Very nice thread. Hope to visit Athens some day in the future.


----------



## christos-greece

Couple more photos from Athens...
Kallirois street:


----------



## christos-greece

I have no other photos saved in my pc or in my mobile phone at the moment, but as soon as possible i will snap more photos and i will post them here. Just wait, stay tuned


----------



## Conor

Lovely greenery  I can't wait to get back to Greece. Only 2 weeks to go!!


----------



## christos-greece

Today i took many photos around Athens, and soon i will post them here.


----------



## christos-greece

Around Athens (23 June 2011)

Panathinaiko stadium (preparations for the Special Olympics Athens 2011):


















towards Michalakopoulou street:






















































Michalakopoulou street:


















towards Zografou area:













































more photos to come


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS

Its very sad whats hapenin to Greece. I hope they will recover soon.

Thanks for posting pics of this historic city.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you for your comment ExcellentALWAYS :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Continue in Athens...
Municipality of Zografou:


----------



## Guest

Gr8 updates CG ... have you managed to find work yet ? I am crossing fingers for ya


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the pics...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Gr8 updates CG ... have you managed to find work yet ? I am crossing fingers for ya


Thank you SYDNEY; until now unfortunately nothing  (and my money are less and less... :bash

more photos are coming btw...


----------



## christos-greece

Continue in Athens...
Still in Zografou municipality:



































































































towards Pagkrati area, Athens:


----------



## christos-greece

Continue in Athens
Pangrati area:


----------



## aster4000

nice photo update dude.


----------



## christos-greece

Continue in Athens, in N. Kosmos area:













































towards Syggrou avenue:


















on Syggrou avenue:


----------



## Deanb

hows the weather? hotter than here?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Well, i dont know; i haven't visit your thread for a while. Its the same as here: sunny and very hot? Today at noon the temperature was 37 C


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg

I have to say it (no offense intended and Greece of course is full of natural beauty!) but Athens is the fugliest city of western Europe .... :storm:


----------



## skymantle

^^ lol, I think a lot of people would agree, although it does have some redeeming features, such as the historical quarters. But even the wealthier areas such as Vouliagmeni, pictured previously, are concrete catastrophes and the older areas with character, such as Kolonaki are full of graffiti and could be much better maintained. Most Greek cities and towns are the same, but the islands and parts of the mainland have lovely traditional architecture, some of it quite imposing and elegant.

BTW, Athens is south-eastern Europe.


----------



## Marbur66

schlekenzikatzenburg said:


> I have to say it (no offense intended and Greece of course is full of natural beauty!) but Athens is the fugliest city of western Europe .... :storm:


Maybe, but I still want to visit it some day just for its historical significance.


----------



## skymantle

^^ Well worth visiting definitely for its historical significance, beautifully showcased in some world-class museums, but also for the buzz of the city, which in some parts is really exciting and fun. Just don't expect an urban and architectural masterpiece like other grand euro cities. It may have been that way in ancient times and more recently in western-european-designed neoclassical times, but since the post-war period it's spread and changed considerably.


----------



## potiz81

schlekenzikatzenburg said:


> I have to say it (no offense intended and Greece of course is full of natural beauty!) but Athens is the fugliest city of western Europe .... :storm:


Well, Athens is not an "easy" city and definetely doesn't offer its beauties in the first sight, in the way that Paris, Rome or Prague does. But it is a very alive and vibrant city with all this chaos making it so unique and creative. 

Yes, there are many graffitis everywhere. A tourist could see it as a "dirty" thing, but a traveller could regard it as the forfeit for the priceless right of a people who, in the middle of the worst possible crisis, freely express theirself without limits in every possible way.

By the way, who cares about all these, when you can see there monuments and landmarks which became the symbols of the western culture and whose beauty and architectural perfection born the definition of "classic", unparalleled worldwide. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## skymantle

potiz81 said:


> Well, Athens is not an "easy" city and definetely doesn't offer its beauties in the first sight, in the way that Paris, Rome or Prague does. But it is a very alive and vibrant city with all this chaos making it so unique and creative.


 True, but chaos usually is a very negative thing, especially for a traveller.



potiz81 said:


> Yes, there are many graffitis everywhere. A tourist could see it as a "dirty" thing, but a traveller could regard it as the forfeit for the priceless right of a people who, in the middle of the worst possible crisis, freely express theirself without limits in every possible way.


 Graffiti existed profusely in Athens even before the crisis and there is a huge difference between freedom of expression and widespread vandalism, especially when it is just tags and scribbles on beautiful old buildings and monuments, including ancient monuments. 



potiz81 said:


> By the way, who cares about all these,


 Greek people should care because tourism is their most important industry and having a good image should be of paramount importance. Not everyone is a 'boheme' traveller who likes to 'live dangerously', in fact most tourists aren't and impressions matter deeply. 



potiz81 said:


> when you can see there monuments and landmarks which became the symbols of the western culture and whose beauty and architectural perfection born the definition of "classic", unparalleled worldwide. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


 Unparalleled worldwide? That's not true, think of Egypt's pyramids, renaissance Italy's countless materpieces, Ottoman Turkey's majestic structures, the list goes on. It seems very arrogant to see things your way, and yes the ancients have left an incredible legacy, but the moderns...well as you can see in today's Athens beauty and architectural perfection has not been one of their strong points I think it's fair to say. Anyway back to the picture thread.


----------



## christos-greece

schlekenzikatzenburg said:


> I have to say it (no offense intended and Greece of course is full of natural beauty!) but Athens is the fugliest city of western Europe ...


That's your opinion and that's not true. And of story.


----------



## potiz81

skymantle said:


> That's not true, think of Egypt's pyramids, renaissance Italy's countless materpieces, Ottoman Turkey's majestic structures, the list goes on.


All the landmarks you mention are majestic, no doubt. But I was speaking about classical architecture, classical order and classic proportions, all synonymous to Parthenon, not to Pyramids or Taj Mahal or any other monument. Parthenon became the symbol of UNESCO (not without reason), and recently proclaimed formally (not without reason once again) as the very first and preeminent monument on the European Cultural Heritage list .


----------



## potiz81

skymantle said:


> Not everyone is a 'boheme' traveller who likes to 'live dangerously', in fact most tourists aren't and impressions matter deeply.


"Live dangerously"? Athens is one of the safest capitals of EU, if not of the world.



skymantle said:


> Graffiti existed profusely in Athens even before the crisis and there is a huge difference between freedom of expression and widespread vandalism, especially when it is just tags and scribbles on beautiful old buildings and monuments,* including ancient monuments*.


Tags are usually ugly, true, but the level of the other graffitis in Athens is really high comparing with other european capitals. Many of them are award-winning creations. I don't know even a single ancient monument with a tag or a graffiti in Athens, and I visit the city at least 1 time per month for last 10 years. My job has to do with the ancient heritage of Athens. Can you please indicate a graffiti on an ancient monument? Anyone.














































Some more pics from the "fugliest city of Europe":


----------



## skymantle

staying on topic


----------



## Taller Better

*Guys, did any of you ask christos-greece if you could hijack his personal photo thread? I sincerely doubt it, so PLEASE do not disrupt this thread again like that. I don't think Athens is fugly at all, and I am quite certain many others are enjoying Chris's photos, so let's please let him carry on, because I hate issuing infractions for people who ignore warnings. Thank you.*


----------



## potiz81

*DELETED BY TALLER BETTER. CAN YOU NOT READ THE WARNING I POSTED RIGHT ABOVE THIS? *^^


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, its time to stop all these negative comments and posts about Athens...

@potiz81: Great photos but all of them are yours?


----------



## Dakaro

Great thread and great city! :cheers:


----------



## leftphalange

Loving all the pics! Keep em coming!


----------



## CF221

Athens is a very beautiful city. It has inherited from itself, over the years, a worldwide fame which cities want to emulate. It is known as the city of poets, philosophers, of knowledge and athleticism. However, even the disorganization of its urban area (I am speaking about the illegal buildings which have popped up on its outskirts) seems beautiful to me... especially when it creates such a dense, compact, and urban city that stretches for miles and miles. This creates its own difficulties, but there are thousands of cities around the world that seriously struggle to find the urbanity that Athens has had, almost uncontrolled, by what I've read. Greeks only have to understand that they must preserve their country's monuments and architectural heritage if they want to remain as the cultured nation they have been known for, throughout thousands of years.


----------



## paul62

Very interesting. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Guest

Good call TB ... thanks for all the pics, I for one enjoy them a lot L:cheers:


----------



## eusimcity4

Love the photos! Enjoying them! :cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Life goes on Christos, looking forward to more updates in your hometown.:cheers:


----------



## nastyathenian

Today’s pictures from Nea Smyrni, one of my favorite suburbs:

 



































































Few churches in Greece boast such an elaborate bell-tower:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really very nice photos nasty


----------



## italiano_pellicano

beautiful city


----------



## Galandar

Great thread! Nice to see those lovely photos from Athens from different perspectives. It makes me feel as if I have visited it. Many thanks Christos and others!


----------



## Guest

I love the bridge withe the waterfall - stunning !


----------



## diagoras

Athens has it's characteristics; beautiful and rough. However, most importantly, uniqueness and I'll be visiting again this year, can't wait! Great job on all these photos.


Plaka, Athens, Greece by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr


Monastiraki, Athens, Greece by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr


Hellenic Parliament, Athens, Greece by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr


Athens, Greece by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr


----------



## alter100




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice shots guys and thanks :cheers:

@diagoras: What camera do you use?


----------



## diagoras

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Nice shots guys and thanks :cheers:
> 
> @diagoras: What camera do you use?


Canon 60D with a few different lenses


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks 

BTW, about these N. Smirni photos: the area its not just a suburb, its a municipality next to the city of Athens.


----------



## paul62

Nice photos


----------



## nastyathenian

Sunset shot from Ano Voula:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great photos of Athens!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for visiting and commenting


----------



## Benonie

Great updates here! kay:


----------



## madonnagirl

love those classical architecture like the Parthenon.


----------



## balthazar

potiz81 said:


> "


wow:cheers:


----------



## nastyathenian

Today’s shots from Vouliagmeni, a posh suburb about 20 kms away from downtown Athens:





















And the famous lake, as seen from above:


----------



## ardues

Plaka, Athens.


----------



## ardues

City Center, Athens.


----------



## Аполон

Αθήνα μου 😍


----------



## christos-greece

*Syntagma square,* 2 weeks ago:
IMG_20220712_195351 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

IMG_20220712_195410 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

IMG_20220712_195415 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

IMG_20220712_195431 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

IMG_20220712_195434 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

IMG_20220712_195515 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

IMG_20220712_195523 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

IMG_20220712_195530 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

IMG_20220712_195538 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr


Today, at *Piraeus (Mikrolimano)*:
thumbnail_IMG_20220815_102941 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

thumbnail_IMG_20220815_103004 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

thumbnail_IMG_20220815_103057 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

thumbnail_IMG_20220815_103150 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

thumbnail_IMG_20220815_103154 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

thumbnail_IMG_20220815_103231 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

thumbnail_IMG_20220815_103321 by Chriis Greek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks for tour likes


----------

